# Add-On kommt...kommt nicht?!



## ToxicAvenger (26. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich einigen Foren wird ja schon heftigst über das wie, wann und warum diskutiert.

Es wird ja allenortes mit Rohan gerechnet, dafür habe ich noch nicht genug HdRo Erfahrung um mir da ein Urteil bilden zu können aber, kann sein.

Was den Zeitpunkt angeht. Es gibt ja immer noch einige die glauben an ein Release noch dieses Jahr aber wie soll denn das sein. CM wird die Aktion ja auch fleissig für Werbung nutzen wollen und auch Neukunden ansprechen, ferner müssen ja Anzeigen etc. geschaltet werden. Sowas macht man ja nicht von heute auf Morgen sondern will soviel Zeit wie möglich haben, die Werbemaschinerie laufen zu lassen.

Mein Tipp ist eher eine Ankündigung Ende diesen Anfang nächsten Jahres und zum Weihnachtsgeschäft 2010 isses dann da.

Wie seht Ihr das`?

Greetz


----------



## SARodiRIEL (26. August 2009)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Mein Tipp ist eher eine Ankündigung Ende diesen Anfang nächsten Jahres und zum Weihnachtsgeschäft 2010 isses dann da.
> 
> Wie seht Ihr das`?
> 
> Greetz



Nein Weihnachten 2010 wäre zu spät, Lotro hat zur Zeit großen Aufschwung, Turbine wird die neuen Spieler auch sicher behalten wollen... ich schätze das eine Ankündigung in sehr naher Zukunft kommt, und eine Veröffentlichung wäre circa 4-6 Monate nach dieser Ankündigung realistisch.


----------



## Dwarim (26. August 2009)

Ja denke ich auch, jetz so zackzack alles hinklatschen mit Marketing-Kampagnen, etc. fänd' ich ehrlich gesagt mist. Denke mal es wird wie immer etwa zum gleichen Zeitpunkt auf den Markt kommen, wie das neue WoW Addon, aber lassen wir uns überraschen.

Solange sie weiterhin ab und zu ein bisschen Content nachpatchen, geb' ich mich auch noch mit den Minen zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (26. August 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> und eine Veröffentlichung wäre circa 4-6 Monate nach dieser Ankündigung realistisch.



Jo das ist eine gesunde Zeit....Die Frage ist ja auch brauchen wir den jetzt schon neuen Content. Klar für die Endlevelhardcoregamer wird es zu wenig Content geben. Aber für diese Gruppe wird es immer zu wenig Content geben. Daher sollte gerade auf die Spieler die erst jetzt anfangen insofern Rücksicht genommen werden, dass sie die Möglichkeit haben relativ entspannt sich das bisher vorhandene anschauen zu können, ohne im Hinterkopf zu haben "ich muss schnell machen, damit ich dann auch zum neuen Addon die richtige Stufe habe"

Natürlich müssen auch die derzeitigen Spieler bei Laune gehalten werden, ein schwieriger Spagat......Aber wie dem auch sei, dieses Jahr passiert wohl nix mehr...Dann eben irgendwann 2010...

Greetz


----------



## Tomborn (26. August 2009)

Im offiziellen Lotro-Forum wird über eine Ankündigung auf der PAX (04.-06. Sept. '09) spekuliert. 
Wenn keine Info zum nächsten Addon kommt, dann wahrscheinlich einiges über Buch 9.

Ich hoffe ja, ganz unbestätigt, spekulieren zu können, dass die Inhalte im Addon so interessant und revolutionierend sein werden, dass Turbine anderen MMOs nicht die Zeit geben möchte ähnliche Entwicklungen bis zum Erscheinen des Addons zu machen. (komischer Satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## OldboyX (26. August 2009)

Tomborn schrieb:


> Im offiziellen Lotro-Forum wird über eine Ankündigung auf der PAX (04.-06. Sept. '09) spekuliert.
> Wenn keine Info zum nächsten Addon kommt, dann wahrscheinlich einiges über Buch 9.
> 
> Ich hoffe ja, ganz unbestätigt, spekulieren zu können, dass die Inhalte im Addon so interessant und revolutionierend sein werden, dass Turbine anderen MMOs nicht die Zeit geben möchte ähnliche Entwicklungen bis zum Erscheinen des Addons zu machen. (komischer Satz
> ...



Ich denke das eher nicht. HDRO hat seinen ganz eigenen einzigartigen Flair, der hauptsächlich über die Story, die grafische Umsetzung von Tolkiens Welt sowie Musik und Quests getragen wird

Dieses Konzept ist so in den anderen MMOs nicht vorhanden. Wenn HDRO mehr den Mainstream ansprechen möchte und wirkliche Masssentauglichkeit anstrebt, müssten einige Grundelemente des Spiels gänzlich überholt werden (insbesondere das Kampfsystem, das niemals solch action-geladene Kämpfe übermitteln kann, wie das beispielsweise WoW kann und somit eine bestimme - wenn man sich WoW ansieht wohl recht große - Zielgruppe niemals erreichen kann).

Zum einen ist ein solch tiefer Eingriff in die Spielmechanik nicht so einfach und zum anderen würden viele bestehende HDRO Kunden das nicht wollen, da genau dieses "gemütlich" ihnen sehr gut gefällt.

Doch dies soll nur ein Beispiel sein, wieso ich glaube, dass Turbine sich keine großartigen Sorgen macht, dass womöglich eine der "revolutionären" Dinge für das neue Addon von anderen MMOs kopiert werden könnte. MMOs kopieren sich sowieso die ganze Zeit gegenseitig und letztlich macht das nicht den Unterschied, sondern viel eher ob man es schafft welche features auch immer auf "gelungene Weise" in ein MMO zu integrieren.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (26. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Zum einen ist ein solch tiefer Eingriff in die Spielmechanik nicht so einfach und zum anderen würden viele bestehende HDRO Kunden das nicht wollen, da genau dieses "gemütlich" ihnen sehr gut gefällt.



Genau, wir wollen doch unser HdRO so wie es ist und natürlich wünschen wir uns neuen Content aber ein Eingriff in die Spielmeschanik wäre ein DESASTER. Das muss verhindert werden.

OldboyX, sehr guter Post. Freue mich immer auf gute Leute zu treffen.

Greetz


----------



## Odilion (26. August 2009)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Jo das ist eine gesunde Zeit....Die Frage ist ja auch brauchen wir den jetzt schon neuen Content. Klar für die Endlevelhardcoregamer wird es zu wenig Content geben. Aber für diese Gruppe wird es immer zu wenig Content geben. Daher sollte gerade auf die Spieler die erst jetzt anfangen insofern Rücksicht genommen werden, dass sie die Möglichkeit haben relativ entspannt sich das bisher vorhandene anschauen zu können, ohne im Hinterkopf zu haben "ich muss schnell machen, damit ich dann auch zum neuen Addon die richtige Stufe habe"
> 
> Natürlich müssen auch die derzeitigen Spieler bei Laune gehalten werden, ein schwieriger Spagat......Aber wie dem auch sei, dieses Jahr passiert wohl nix mehr...Dann eben irgendwann 2010...
> 
> Greetz




Erstmal... es gibt auch Spieler zwischen den Bezeichnungen "Endlevelhardcoregamer" und "Anfänger und/oder Casual" und das ist für mich der normale Spieler.
Der Spieler, der eine gesunde Zeit investieren kann und gleichzeitig noch ein bisschen Talent besitzt. Und der braucht auch irgendwann mal was neues.

Und zweitens... wer bei Lotro denkt, dass er ganz ganz schnell hinterher kommen muss mit dem Maximal Level, Equip, Raiderfahrung etc... der ist hier sowieso falsch. Soweit sind wir noch nicht.


----------



## MASPEX (26. August 2009)

Tomborn schrieb:


> Im offiziellen Lotro-Forum wird über eine Ankündigung auf der PAX (04.-06. Sept. '09) spekuliert.
> Wenn keine Info zum nächsten Addon kommt, dann wahrscheinlich einiges über Buch 9.
> 
> Ich hoffe ja, ganz unbestätigt, spekulieren zu können, dass die Inhalte im Addon so interessant und revolutionierend sein werden, dass Turbine anderen MMOs nicht die Zeit geben möchte ähnliche Entwicklungen bis zum Erscheinen des Add-Ons zu machen. (komischer Satz
> ...



Ich glaube auch, dass es mit der Ankündigung des Add-ons nicht mehr alzu lange dauert und das die PAX und dann 4-6 Monate später eine durchaus gute Zeit wären, denn zum einen muss man die eigenen Kunden halten und da sind AION und div. Add-Ons in naher Zukunft schon ein Problem, zum anderen werden die Spieler, wie vor dem letzten Add-On, praktisch angeglichen, die Jagdaufträge, craftbare 2.ZA-Waffen, neues Tauschsystem für Strahlenrüstung und komplette Überarbeitung des Strahlensystems, eintauschbare 1. ZA-Waffen, usw. 

Mit Buch 9 dürften fast alle Spieler ähnlich gut ausgerüstet sein und damit wäre dann die Grundlage für eine weitere Lvl-Erhöhung  und neue evtl revolutionäre Änderungen gegeben.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (26. August 2009)

Naja, ich würde den Casual Spieler als "normalen" Spieler bezeichen aber egal darum soll es ja nicht gehen.

Klar ist powerleveln in HdRO nicht angebracht und man macht sich selber das Spiel kaputt ABER es ist doch ganz normal, dass wenn sich andere über Spalte etc. unterhalten man dieses auch mal sehen möchte und sich reinhängt. Und um diese Spieler geht es mir halt die durchaus Zeit investieren und voran kommen wollen (mit einem gesunden Ehrgeiz aber teotzdem das SPiel genießen) aber eben nicht die Powerganer sind.

Denn diese Leute werden wohl die größte GRuppe sein und da ist es wichtig diese bei Laune zu halten und eben nicht zu unterfordern aber auch nicht zu überfordern.

Greetz.


----------



## simion (26. August 2009)

Da Buch 9 das letzte Buch vor der nächsten Erweiterung ist schätze ich mal dass die nächste Erweiterung spätestens in 6 Monaten kommt weil es sonst eine zu große Lücke gibt. Buch 9 dürfte in gut 1,5-2 Monaten kommen.


----------



## Gromthar (26. August 2009)

Mein Tip: Reiter von Rohan erscheint irgendwann mitte kommenden Jahres.

Vor dem Addon erscheinen zunächst Buch 9, Dol Guldur und der Düsterwald und dazu gibt es bisher noch nicht einmal eine zeitliche Ankündigung.



simion schrieb:


> Da Buch 9 das letzte Buch vor der nächsten Erweiterung ist[...]


Sicher? Quelle?


----------



## simion (26. August 2009)

Quelle: Buch der Taten


----------



## Tomborn (26. August 2009)

In SvA ist das Buch der Taten für die Buchreihe von Band 1 in zwei Abschnitte aufgeteilt.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (26. August 2009)

Glaubt Ihr es werden auch wieder neue Klassen eingeführt? Fände ich ok aber noch geiler wären mehr Reittiere, nur Pferde ist doof....Da muss mehr drinne sein.

Greetz


----------



## Gocu (26. August 2009)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Glaubt Ihr es werden auch wieder neue Klassen eingeführt? Fände ich ok aber noch geiler wären mehr Reittiere, nur Pferde ist doof....Da muss mehr drinne sein.
> 
> Greetz



Es gibt ja noch eine Ziege  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal im Ernst, ich denke nicht das viel mehr möglich ist, denn Turbine muss sich an die Lizenz halten.


----------



## Gromthar (26. August 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Es gibt ja noch eine Ziege
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Och, son geflügeltes Wesen auf dem die Nazgul reiten wäre schon was. Dann mach ich mit meinem Zwerg einen auf Hexenkönig.



simion schrieb:


> Quelle: Buch der Taten


Das würde schon immer gern erweitert, auch bei den Büchern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (26. August 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Och, son geflügeltes Wesen auf dem die Nazgul reiten wäre schon was. Dann mach ich mit meinem Zwerg einen auf Hexenkönig.



Stimmt, sowas wäre cool, aber würde nicht passen^^


----------



## ToxicAvenger (26. August 2009)

Was ist denn mit Olifanten? Müssen die zwangsläufig von den Bösen geritten werden...Kann noch mal einer in den Büchern nach schauen, wäre vielleicht eine Interessante Sache, die wir Turbine mal ans Herz legen könnten!

Greetz


----------



## Gocu (26. August 2009)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Olifanten? Müssen die zwangsläufig von den Bösen geritten werden...Kann noch mal einer in den Büchern nach schauen, wäre vielleicht eine Interessante Sache, die wir Turbine mal ans Herz legen könnten!
> 
> Greetz



Bestimmt interessant, vielleicht auch für Sippen oder Gruppen. Aber ich denke die sind ein bisschen zu groß^^


----------



## Gromthar (26. August 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Bestimmt interessant, vielleicht auch für Sippen oder Gruppen. Aber ich denke die sind ein bisschen zu groß^^


Man stelle sich das mal vor ... ein Olifant in Lothlorien.


----------



## Gocu (26. August 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Man stelle sich das mal vor ... ein Olifant in Lothlorien.



Das kam mir auch in den Sinn, besonders wenn er dann vor den Minen steht und nicht reinkommt^^


----------



## ToxicAvenger (26. August 2009)

Wäre doch cool...ein Sippentreffen auf einem Olifanten *fg*


----------



## Thorogrimm (26. August 2009)

Ich glaube das nächste Addon (Hoffentlich ROHAN!!!) erscheint erst Anfang/Mitte 2010. 
Obwohl das meiner Meinung zu spät ist. Und wenn es erst zum Weihnachtsgeschäft 2010 erscheint, wird Lotro untergehen, bzw nicht mehr das sein, was es jetzt ist. Ich meine bis dahin könnten 1/2 der "Hardcore/Aktiven Content"-Spieler wegsein.
Dann hat man neue Kontrahenten wie das WoW/Warhammer/AoC-Addon, Aion, Champions Online und wie sie alle heißen...

Ich kann nur von Belegaer sprechen, aber da wandern die meisten Raidsippen komplett (wohl hoffentlich nur für einige Monate) zu Aion. 
Zumindest die Etten werden leer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also eigentlich kann die Lotro-Abstinenz nur 2 Dinge bedeuten.
1. Cm/Turbine plant einen Kracher. Das Addon ist schon so gut wie fertig und bringt gewaltige Überraschungen, mit denen wir und die Konkurrenz nicht rechnen.
2. Ein neues Addon ist in Planung, allerdings gibt es nicht greifbares, was man hätte präsentieren können...

Ich tippe eher auf Punkt 1 (oder ich hoffe es ;D), denn man hätte jawohl wenigstens Buch 9 oder so zeigen können :/


----------



## Norei (26. August 2009)

simion schrieb:


> Da Buch 9 das letzte Buch vor der nächsten Erweiterung ist schätze ich mal dass die nächste Erweiterung spätestens in 6 Monaten kommt weil es sonst eine zu große Lücke gibt. Buch 9 dürfte in gut 1,5-2 Monaten kommen.


Ich schätze, dass es noch ein Buch 10 vor der Erweiterung gibt. Ansonsten würde die Story doch Hals über Kopf abgebrochen werden. Denn sie werden doch nicht neue Gebiete für 3 Monate machen. Von daher wäre mein Fahrplan:
Buch 9: Oktober 09
Buch 10: Februar 10 (Turbine macht ja gerne lange Weihnachtsferien)
Buch 11 + Band 3 Mai 10 (oder vielleicht zum 3. Geburtstag)

Und sie werden sicherlich neue Klassen einführen. Vielleicht ein heilender Nahkämpfer. Aber die Nischen sind schon klein. 

Genaueres werden wir wohl Anfang September auf der PAX erfahren. Allerdings nicht unbedingt die Addonankündigung, denn diese hätten sie höchstwahrscheinlich auf der Gamescom gemacht. Hauptsache, sie schaffen es, den Addontermin zeitlich vom Cataclysmrelease zu distanzieren.


----------



## Vetaro (26. August 2009)

Ich weiß, es mag vielleicht blöd klingen, aber: könnte  der einzige grund fürs noch nicht erfolgte announcement sein, dass sie auf eine veranstaltung warten, auf der sie es angemessen durchziehen können?


----------



## ToxicAvenger (26. August 2009)

Guter Punkt, was meinste wo das stattfinden könnte?

Greetz


----------



## Gromthar (26. August 2009)

Thorogrimm schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von Belegaer sprechen, aber da wandern die meisten Raidsippen komplett (wohl hoffentlich nur für einige Monate) zu Aion.
> Zumindest die Etten werden leer sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, Etten spiegeln nicht DIE Raidsippen wieder, sondern lediglich jene die primär PvP spielen - und das sind keine ganzen Sippen, sondern Einzelpersonen. Übrigens gabs diese Ankündigung auch zu Warhammer. Viele wollten wechseln, die meisten kamen zurück. Die Etten sind einfach kein Maßstab. Die meisten Leute mit denen ich zu tun habe und ziemlich "erfolgreich" sind, spielen nicht einmal Etten weils sie einfach langweilt - mich übrigens auch.


----------



## Lossehelin (26. August 2009)

Wie wärs mit RPC 10?
Dieses Jahr war die Role Play Convention im März/April, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
Und nächstes Jahr findet die RPC am 17 & 18 April 2010 in Köln statt.
Quelle:Role Play Convention - Home


----------



## Vetaro (26. August 2009)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit RPC 10?
> Dieses Jahr war die Role Play Convention im März/April, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
> Und nächstes Jahr findet die RPC am 17 & 18 April 2010 in Köln statt.
> Quelle:Role Play Convention - Home


Ähm. Ich weiß nicht, ob dir das bewusst ist, aber wir sind gerade knapp vor dem 9. Monat. Bis März/April hätten wir etwa _acht Monate_, in denen NIKKES passieren würde, nicht einmal eine Ankündigung . In extremen fällen hatten wir schon mal drei, vier monate zwischen zwei Releases ([Moria bis Buch 7] und [Buch 7 bis 8] z.B.), aber höchstens mal zwei monate Pause, bis wenigstens irgendwelche _Informationen_ rausgerückt wurden.

Wie hier bereits vor kurzem gesagt wurde, rein von der Logik her, wäre jetzt ziemlich bald der richtige Zeitpunkt, um so ein Announcement zu machen. Ich bin überhaupt kein Messen-Profi, weil die mich echt nicht wirklich interessieren (bis auf irgendwelche announcements halt, die ich als nicht-anwesender mit größerer wahrscheinlichkeit mitbekomme), aber ich erwarte, dass das nächste Addon so schnell wie möglich, sobald ein angemessener Rahmen dafür gegeben ist, vorgestellt wird.



RPC übrigens, genau wie die Games com, sind meines wissens nach eigentlich nur Werbung in der man rumlaufen kann. Im Vergleich zu z.B. der Blizzcon oder der E3, wo natürlich auch werbung ist, aber auch echt _neuerungen_ angeboten werden.  (Korrigiert mich wenn ich da bzgl. irgendwas falsch liege, das ist nur halbwissen.)


----------



## Lossehelin (26. August 2009)

Es gibt doch schon Neuigkeiten zu Buch 9.
Wieso sollte dann Buch 9 nicht alleine kommen??
Dann wäre die Spanne wieder gekürzt.

Mit der RPC kann man doch Werbung machen.
Wenn dann kurz drauf die erweiterung kommen sollte wäre es doch der perfekte Anlass oder sehe ich das vollkommen falsch?


----------



## Gocu (26. August 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> RPC übrigens, genau wie die Games com, sind meines wissens nach eigentlich nur Werbung in der man rumlaufen kann. Im Vergleich zu z.B. der Blizzcon oder der E3, wo natürlich auch werbung ist, aber auch echt _neuerungen_ angeboten werden.  (Korrigiert mich wenn ich da bzgl. irgendwas falsch liege, das ist nur halbwissen.)



Also auf der RPC war ich noch nicht und kann nichts dazu sagen. Aber zum Teil wurden auch Spiele auf der Gamescom angekündigt bzw. vorgestellt. Von Final Fantasy XIV kannte man bisher nur den Trailer, dort wurde allgemein was zum Spiel erklärt (Sogar von Hiromichi Tanaka persönlich) und man konnte es anspielen.

Das alles wurde zum ersten mal weltweit gezeigt und vorgestellt. Es war zwar schon bekannt, das Final Fantasy XIV erscheint, nur es war noch nichts über das Spiel sonst bekannt. Ich gehe mal davon aus das du das mit "Neuerungen" meinst.


----------



## Thorogrimm (26. August 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Naja, Etten spiegeln nicht DIE Raidsippen wieder, sondern lediglich jene die primär PvP spielen - und das sind keine ganzen Sippen, sondern Einzelpersonen. Übrigens gabs diese Ankündigung auch zu Warhammer. Viele wollten wechseln, die meisten kamen zurück. Die Etten sind einfach kein Maßstab. Die meisten Leute mit denen ich zu tun habe und ziemlich "erfolgreich" sind, spielen nicht einmal Etten weils sie einfach langweilt - mich übrigens auch.



Also auf Belegaer sind die ganzen namnehaften Raidsippen gleichzeitig die PvP-Sippen.
Narsils Zorn, Khambarazul, usw...
Klar auch viele Einzelne, aber die hab ich nicht gemeint.
Ja Problem an Warhammer war für die meisten: NUR PVP: Kaum anderer Contetn/magere Raids.
Das wird in Aion nicht so sein. Und denke die meisten Lotro-Spieler die zu WAR gewechselt sind, waren Monster.
Um die mach ich mir diesmal keine Sorgen. Sondern die Pvp/Raidleute auf Seiten der Freien.
Die machen einen viel größeren Teil aus.

Und meiner Meinung nach ist ein insgesamt guter/fähiger Spieler der, der sich sowohl in PvE als auch in PvP bewehrt. Klar, man muss keinen Rang 8+ haben. 
Wer viel raidet ist für gewöhnlich auch in den Etten aktiv. Dadurch wird man bekannt. 

Btw: Bist du auch auf Bele? Kann halt nur von meinen Eindrücken und Informationen sprechen.


----------



## Gromthar (26. August 2009)

Thorogrimm schrieb:


> Btw: Bist du auch auf Bele? Kann halt nur von meinen Eindrücken und Informationen sprechen.


Ja, ich spiele auf Bele. Die von Dir genannten Sippen sagen mir nur bedingt etwas - "könnte sein mal jemanden gesehen zu haben". Aber das liegt auch daran, dass ich seit einem Jahr nicht mehr in den Etten war, vorher nur Monster spielte und generell keine Sippennamen/Titel/Nachnamen anderer Chars eingeblendet habe.

Natürlich wird man durch die Etten bekannt, aber nur wenn man einen hohen Rang hat oder regelmäßig Raids leitet. Und dann sollte man sich auch bewusst sein das bei Weitem nicht alle Raidspieler zugleich auch PvP Spieler sind. Den meisten fehlt dazu nämlich die Zeit, sie sind berufstätig, haben Familie/Freundin/Freunde, usw. Wer Etten spielt, 1-3 mal die Woche raidet, der muss schon viel Zeit mitbringen. Etten ist nichts für mal-eben-zwischendurch, sondern frisst gut und gerne min 2 Stunden um überhaupt richtig loslegen zu können.

Lange Redet kurzer Sinn: kaum wirkliche PvEler gehen auch regelmäßig "erfolgreich" raiden.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. August 2009)

> RPC übrigens, genau wie die Games com, sind meines wissens nach eigentlich nur Werbung in der man rumlaufen kann. Im Vergleich zu z.B. der Blizzcon oder der E3, wo natürlich auch werbung ist, aber auch echt neuerungen angeboten werden. (Korrigiert mich wenn ich da bzgl. irgendwas falsch liege, das ist nur halbwissen.)



Blizzcon und die E3 sind  da auch keine Ausnahme mal abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass die Blizzcon eine Hausmesse ist, wie auch etwa die Ubidays. Die E3 findet halt früher statt. Und der Schwerpunkt liegt dort mittlerweile bei den Präsentationen vor Investoren und der Presse, also "reine Werbung", während unsere Gamescom eher für Besucher ausgelegt ist. Und die RPC ist halt das "nerdigste". Da geht es wirklich primär um Fantasy, auch abseits von Games.

Messezeit ist an und für sich vorbei und ich kann mir noch vorstellen, dass Codemasters auch eine Hausmesse veranstaltet. Dafür ist es schon zu spät.

Entweder ist die Informationspolitik mittlerweile mehr als schlecht bei CM/Turbine oder wir erfahren erst nach dem Weihnachtsgeschäft etwas über das neue Addon. Die Zeit um "Die Reiter von Rohan" noch in das Weinachtsgeschäft zu quetschen haben sie eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Thorogrimm (26. August 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Ja, ich spiele auf Bele. Die von Dir genannten Sippen sagen mir nur bedingt etwas - "könnte sein mal jemanden gesehen zu haben". Aber das liegt auch daran, dass ich seit einem Jahr nicht mehr in den Etten war, vorher nur Monster spielte und generell keine Sippennamen/Titel/Nachnamen anderer Chars eingeblendet habe.
> 
> Natürlich wird man durch die Etten bekannt, aber nur wenn man einen hohen Rang hat oder regelmäßig Raids leitet. Und dann sollte man sich auch bewusst sein das bei Weitem nicht alle Raidspieler zugleich auch PvP Spieler sind. Den meisten fehlt dazu nämlich die Zeit, sie sind berufstätig, haben Familie/Freundin/Freunde, usw. Wer Etten spielt, 1-3 mal die Woche raidet, der muss schon viel Zeit mitbringen. Etten ist nichts für mal-eben-zwischendurch, sondern frisst gut und gerne min 2 Stunden um überhaupt richtig loslegen zu können.
> 
> Lange Redet kurzer Sinn: kaum wirkliche PvEler gehen auch regelmäßig "erfolgreich" raiden.




Also ohne das es gemein oder abwertend klingen soll: 
Die meisten erfolgreichen Spieler (im PvP vorallem, aber auch im PvE, bzw beidem) sind -aus welchem grund auch immer- arbeitslos. Oder arbeiten nur sehr wenig.
Man kann mir nicht erzählen, dass jemand der Vollzeit arbeitet 5-7 60er Chars mit vollem Strahlenset hat. Außerdem mehrere Chars mit PvP-Rang 7,8+. Ich nenne bewusst keine Namen, aber selbst wenn man seid Release spielt: SO etwas dauert verdammt lange. Ich selber spiele schon nicht gerade wenig. Stellenweise so viel, wie es ein Stundenplan der Oberstufe eben zulässt und habe in einem Jahr gerade mal 2 60er. Davon einer mit Strahlenset und PvP-Rang. Und ich denke die meisten Jobs nehmen mehr Zeit in Anspruch.
Wenn dazu noch Familie o.ä kommt.... naja... Deswegen. Zeitfresser Ettenöden mag für uns/dich zutreffen.
Aber eben nicht für Leute, die viel Zeit haben.

Ich hoffe dieser Post beleidigt niemand und es fühlt sich keiner vor den Kopf gestoßen. - Das wäre nicht meine Absicht.


----------



## Gromthar (26. August 2009)

Genau das wollte ich damit sagen, auch wenn ich es nicht so direkt ausgedrückt hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir persönlich fehlt dazu einfach die Zeit. Ich hab ja selbst 3 60er, wovon ich nur mit Zweien raiden gehe. Mit einem nur Wächter und Schildi, mit dem anderen nur noch ein mal die Woche DN. D.h. zwei Abende Raid (wobei der eine Abend 5 Stunden lang ist) und damit bin ich zeitlich ausgereizt. Den Meisten meiner Mitspieler geht es auch recht ähnlich, zumal man auch mal etwas anderes tun möchte neben dem Raiden - sei es RP, Farmen, Instanzen, usw.

Und um nochmal auf meine Ausgangsaussage zurückzukommen: die meisten Raidspieler gehen nicht ins PvP. Die Gründe sind vielfältig, aber meist Zeit und/oder Desinteresse.


----------



## Thorogrimm (26. August 2009)

Ja genau das wollte ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, bei dem letzten Punkt stimme ich dir immernoch nicht zu. 8)
Aber da gibt es verschiedene Ansichten.
Mach mal die Sippennamen an und geh 30Min in die Etten und 10Min in die 21.Halle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann kannst du meine Behauptung nachvollziehen.


Aber naja letztendlich ist das ja auch nicht Thema dieses Themas (O.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ich denke einfach Turbine muss sein Ass (wenn sie eins haben^^) bald aus dem Ärmel schütteln. Sonst wirds unschön.


----------



## Tomborn (27. August 2009)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Messezeit ist an und für sich vorbei und ich kann mir noch vorstellen, dass Codemasters auch eine Hausmesse veranstaltet. Dafür ist es schon zu spät.
> 
> Entweder ist die Informationspolitik mittlerweile mehr als schlecht bei CM/Turbine oder wir erfahren erst nach dem Weihnachtsgeschäft etwas über das neue Addon. Die Zeit um "Die Reiter von Rohan" noch in das Weinachtsgeschäft zu quetschen haben sie eigentlich nicht.



Messezeit hat gerade erst dden Zynit für dieses Jahr erreicht. Für viele Fachmessen sind die Hauptmonate September und Oktober. Und wie schon mal geschrieben steht noch die PAX vor der Tür. Mehr als den Termin Ende nächster Woche weiss ich leider nicht über die PAX.


----------



## Vetaro (27. August 2009)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Mit der RPC kann man doch Werbung machen.
> Wenn dann kurz drauf die erweiterung kommen sollte wäre es doch der perfekte Anlass oder sehe ich das vollkommen falsch?


[QUOTE post='2031353' date='26.08.2009, 21:16']Entweder ist die Informationspolitik mittlerweile mehr als schlecht bei CM/Turbine oder wir erfahren erst nach dem Weihnachtsgeschäft etwas über das neue Addon. Die Zeit um "Die Reiter von Rohan" noch in das Weinachtsgeschäft zu quetschen haben sie eigentlich nicht.[/QUOTE]

Leute. Es gibt so etwas wie eine "Hungerstrecke". Das ist _die_ Zeit, die Spieler akzeptieren können, bis neuer content rauskommt, ohne zu sagen "Boah, hier passiert ja nix mehr, ich geh zu WAR".

Wieso "ins weihnachtsgeschäft quetschen"? Es ging um das _announcement_, nicht den Release.

Der Punkt ist: Selbst wenn Buch 9 irgendwann im nächsten oder übernächsten Monat released würde: Wenn man bis vor Weihnachten nichts von neuem HdRO-Content gehört hätte, würden viele Leute sich was anderes suchen. Und wenn dann nach fünf monaten Pause irgendwo auf einer pipimesse wie der RPC announced wird, dass irgendein addon kommt, dann sagen die leute "toll, jetzt dürfen wir nochmal fünf monate warten!"   -  Die Möglichkeiten  die Schrotti anbietet, "schlechte informationspolitik oder nach weihnachten" sind irgendwie beide total wirr. Die müssen das, schon für sich selbst, gefälligst _vor_ Weihnachten machen.

Okay, und jetzt buddel ich mich richtig in das Thema rein: Das announcement würde von Turbine kommen. Weil die die Entwickler sind. Das sind Amerikaner. _Amerikaner interessieren sich nicht für popelige deutsche Rollenspielmessen_.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (27. August 2009)

Ntürlich würde es Sinn machen bei einer großen Messe "die Bombe platzen zu lassn" aber da bin ich überhaupt nicht firm und hab keine Ahnung was da noch kommt in diesem Jahr.

Alternativ wäre natürlich auch eine große online/print Kampagne möglich. Da gibt es ja manigfaltige Möglichkeiten. Durch die Anlündigung von WoW ist Turbine natürlich jetzt unter Druck geraten zumindest IRGENDWAS rauszulassen (kommt was, kommt nix...)

Greetz


----------



## Spittykovski (27. August 2009)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Ntürlich würde es Sinn machen bei einer großen Messe "die Bombe platzen zu lassn" aber da bin ich überhaupt nicht firm und hab keine Ahnung was da noch kommt in diesem Jahr.



Wie oft soll denn noch hier im Thread erwähnt werden dass die PAX vor der Tür steht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Penny Arcade Expo http://www.paxsite.com/ - wenn ich mich recht erinner, gab es da auch große MoM Ankündigungen, allerdings war es vorher schon bekannt, durch diese Mini spielchen etc.

Ein paar highlights aus dem Schedule: ^^
Friday, 12:00pm - 1:00pm, Unicorn Theatre 
Hey Ash, Whatcha Filmin: How to make a moderately successful viral video series that confuses the hell out of people.

Friday, 2:30pm - 3:30pm, Raven Theatre
How can we make online gaming communities suck less?

Friday, 7:00pm-8:00pm, Raven Theatre
Designing for Failure: Why Winning Sucks

Friday, 7:30pm - 8:30pm, Wolfman Theatre 
Fanboy Stigmata

Sunday, 4:00pm - 5:00pm, Raven Theatre
WTF is the matter with game reviews?

Halte eine Ankündigung auf der PAX für wahrscheinlich, und dann ein release so um März/April 2010 rum


----------



## ToxicAvenger (27. August 2009)

Spittykovski schrieb:


> Wie oft soll denn noch hier im Thread erwähnt werden dass die PAX vor der Tür steht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann warten wir mal ab, ich bin gespannt :-) 

Wer glaubt, dass die Ankündigung zur PAX rauskommt?

Greetz


----------



## Vetaro (27. August 2009)

Kann ich mir vorallem _dann_ vorstellen, wenn es sonst kaum anwärter gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (27. August 2009)

Du meinst weil es sonst nix zum announcen gibt haun sie halt die Info für ein räudiges AddOn raus?

Gefällt mir...

Greetz


----------



## Vetaro (27. August 2009)

Nein, ich meine, "weil es sonst kaum veranstaltungen gibt, hauen sie das announcement auf _irgend einer_ zeitlich geeigneten Veranstaltung raus".


----------



## ToxicAvenger (27. August 2009)

vetaro *knuff* gib zu meine Möglichkeit ist witziger aber Näher an der Realität bist wohl Du...Jetzzt bin ich schon ganz aufgeregt und wir müssen noch soooo lange warten!


----------



## Norei (27. August 2009)

Spittykovski schrieb:


> Wie oft soll denn noch hier im Thread erwähnt werden dass die PAX vor der Tür steht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auch wenn sich das hier wie ein Nerdtreff par Excellence anhört, ist die PAX eine der größten nordamerikanischen Spielemessen. Da sind von Microsoft bis EA, von Valve bis Bioware, von Blizzard bis Funcom alle vertreten. Also passt das schon.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (28. August 2009)

Norei schrieb:


> Auch wenn sich das hier wie ein Nerdtreff par Excellence anhört, ist die PAX eine der größten nordamerikanischen Spielemessen. Da sind von Microsoft bis EA, von Valve bis Bioware, von Blizzard bis Funcom alle vertreten. Also passt das schon.



LOL, Hi Norei...Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf, hört sich wirklich so an. Aber wie Du das schilderst ist das echt ne große Sache.....Dann könnte es sein, dass es nächste Woche passiert...

Oh Gott...Ich bekomme gerade vor Aufregung feuchte Hände und dünnen Stühl :-) 

GO PAX GO


----------



## Thorogrimm (28. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist klar ;D

Also dann ist es ja schon bald soweit. Ich bin auch sehr gespannt.

-ROHAN !!!-


----------



## DawnD (28. August 2009)

Also ich für meinen Teil halte zwar die PAX nicht für abwegig, aber glauben tue ich an die RINGCon die im Oktober noch ansteht.
Das wäre meine Meinung nach ein Guter Ort um ein Addon präsentieren zu können.

PAX = Buch 9

RingCon = Addon

Erscheinen noch 2009

Das wäre eine bombe die vielen gefallen könnte :-)

Unrealistisch finde ich es auch nicht unbedingt, bedenkt man die Zeit, seit dem die Entwickler an dem Addon Arbeiten ( laut diversen Chats schon vor MoM) könnte es dieses Jahr noch so weit sein. Dies wäre auch Marketingtechnisch mal was neues und würde einen extremen Hype auslösen.

DawnD


----------



## ToxicAvenger (28. August 2009)

Ringcon sieht in der Tat recht spannend aus aber da hätten wir wieder das Prob das es eine deutsche Messe ist....



egall...

ADD-ON HER!!!!


----------



## elisia (28. August 2009)

Also ich sehe das ganze etwas unverblühmter.Wenn wir mal rückwirkend die zeit betrachten ,sind wir heute erst ca auf dem stand mit lothlorien wie es hätte schon zu moria release sein sollen. Desweiteren sind die entwickler gerade dabei die zonen auf lvl anzupassen, was ich  aus einem dev chat herausgelesen hatte bree wurden ja schon queste hinzugefügt. Das heist auf gut deutsch die entwickler laufen ihrem zeitplan gewaltig hinterher.Ich persönlich halte es für sehr unwahrscheinlich das dieses jahr ein addon rauskommt.

Und sollte es doch der fall sein wird sicherlich nicht rohan sondern düsterwald das addon sein, ich denke auch nicht das mit buch 9 düsterwald kommt, eher werden sie die geschichte noch etwas ausschmücken,und die alten gebiete noch überarbeitet haben wie angekündigt.Dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, das entweder ein contentpacht der größer ausfällt, oder  düsterwald+fangornwald >> richtung rohan das kommende addon darstellen wird, was ja zum verlauf der story passen würde den fangorn geschah vor eintreffen in rohan.

Überlegt doch mal es sind imo soviele spielbremsen im spiel, ruf farmen ,strahlenset ,die zwar seinerzeit sinnvoll waren ,um die spieler zu beschäftigen und zeit zu gewinnen, die aber jetzt wo das spiel langsam immer mehr an größe gewinnt total den spielfluss bremsen.Außerdem frage ich mich wo content für grp bleibt, ich fürchte turbine verkennt offenbar die sippen  ganz und gar, seit langem war hier auch angedacht das housing zu überarbeiten ,den monat der sippe mit content usw.Fürmich geht herr der ringe zuviel in richtung alles solomachbar, und stupider wow set farmerei was hoffentlich nicht weiter wie ein roter faden durchs spiel führt glücklicherweise wird am stahlen kram ja schon gearbeitet.

So sehr sich hier wohl jeder eine bombastische revulutionäre ankündigung erhofft, sie wird nicht  in der form kommen.Auch turbine hatte unter der wirschaftskrise zu leiden ,und steht imo sicher finanziel nicht so gut da wie andere.
Ich rechne mit rohan frühsestens ende nächsten jahres.

also schauen wir einfach mal wann überhaupt buch 9 kommt.


----------



## JonesC (28. August 2009)

Also wenn man bedenkt, dass um schon im April letzten Jahres Moria angekündigt war, und im Oktober erschien, wird es sich noch um einiges verzögern, was ich auch ok finde denn ich bin auch noch nicht bei buch 8 angekommen und somit kann ich alles noch aufholen bis es weitergeht...


----------



## Vetaro (28. August 2009)

elisia schrieb:


> Also ich sehe das ganze etwas unverblühmter.Wenn wir mal rückwirkend die zeit betrachten ,sind wir heute erst ca auf dem stand mit lothlorien wie es hätte schon zu moria release sein sollen. Desweiteren sind die entwickler gerade dabei die zonen auf lvl anzupassen, was ich  aus einem dev chat herausgelesen hatte bree wurden ja schon queste hinzugefügt. Das heist auf gut deutsch die entwickler laufen ihrem zeitplan gewaltig hinterher.



Booah, Leute, das ist _der Grund_, weshalb sich Entwickler immer so ungenau ausdrücken. Ich hab das vor ner woche irgendwo anders hier geschrieben: Die Entwickler sagen so ungerne klare pläne, weil dann 2 jahre später einer kommt und sagt "ey du has' aber vor zwei jahren im DevChat gesagt, dass..."

Das mit Lothlorien ist wieder so ein supertypisches gerücht, das sich verselbstständigt hat. Die Entwickler haben nie behauptet, dass sie den ganzen Elfenwald zu Moria mitliefern würden. Die haben was in Richtung "Und wenn ihr nach moria raus kommt, seid ihr natürlich in lothlorien, wo es dann weitergeht".

Genau das gleiche Thema haben wir aktuell mit der aussage "und später im Jahr kommen dann natürlich Buch 9, und wir wollen auch das Maximallevel anheben." Sofort rennen alle leute wie die hühner rum von wegen "book book! Buch 9 bringt Levelerhöhung!" und dann kommt das nicht, und alle Leute rufen "Book! Die sind nicht so schnell wie sie angekündigt haben!" - obwohl niemand tatsächlich behauptet hatte, buch 9 würde irgendwas derartiges machen.


Aktuell werden die niedrigen Gebiete überarbeitet. Das ist eine Aufgabe, der sich Orion, zusammen mit einem kleinen Team, _freiwillig_ widmet. Das ist nicht geplant gewesen. Sein Chef hat ihn nicht dazu angestiftet, und auch sonst niemand. Das ist, wenn man es so will, _eine Zusatzleistung_. WoW bringt ein Addon raus, um das gleiche zu machen (was ich übrigens legitim finde). Da rennt niemand irgendeinem Plan hinterher den er angeblich hatte.


Und ihr müsst euch echt mal entscheiden: Wollt ihr lieber, dass die Entwickler ihre (angeblichen) Behauptungen einhalten und einfach mal neuen content raushauen? Oder wollt ihr lieber, dass der content so weit fertig ist wie es geht, wenn er draussen ist? Ich möchte dazu nur sagen: AoC. Mir ist eine firma, die auf ihre release dates scheisst, deutlich lieber als eine, die ihren unfertigen kram in die gegend speit, denn _das_ zerstört den Ruf deutlich mehr (WoW gilt vielen Leuten nämlich immernoch als Bug-haufen par excellence, obwohl sie damit echt deutlich aufgehört haben).


----------



## MelvinSmiley (31. August 2009)

Wenn der Rythmus beibehalten wird, sollte das Addon April- Mai 2010 kommen. Scheint mir auch am realistischsten.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (31. August 2009)

Und was meinste wann es angekündigt wird? Ich bin f+r die PAX habe am WE nochmal ausgibiogst nachgedacht und ja, dass könnte mir SO gefallen...Dann können wir noch ein paar Monate "taumeln" vor Freude und dann geht das los, cool.


----------



## Norei (31. August 2009)

DawnD schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil halte zwar die PAX nicht für abwegig, aber glauben tue ich an die RINGCon die im Oktober noch ansteht.
> Das wäre meine Meinung nach ein Guter Ort um ein Addon präsentieren zu können.


Die RingCON ist Peanuts im Vergleich zur PAX. Die PAX ist nach der E3 die größte amerikanische Spielemesse. Turbine hat MoM schon auf der britischen Connect (der Codemastersmesse) angekündigt, diese Ankündigung wird mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit in den Staaten sein. Schaut euch doch nur mal die Liste der Sponsoren auf der rechten Seite an.

Den Termin April/Mai halte ich auch für wahrscheinlich. Meinetwegen können sie auch gerne bis zum August warten. Hauptsache nicht zu nahe bei Cataclysm und vor SW:TOR.


----------



## rhcurly (31. August 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> [...] den ganzen Elfenwald [...]



Uff....! Wilkommen in Mittelerde! Elfen?


----------



## SARodiRIEL (31. August 2009)

rhcurly schrieb:


> Uff....! Wilkommen in Mittelerde! Elfen?



Nur weil anno dazumal ein "schlauer" Mensch meinte "Elves" mit "Elben" übersetzen zu müssen gibts soooo viel Ärger heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (31. August 2009)

Was wahr ist muss auch wahr bleiben...und genauso in Stein gemeißtelt ist, dass das Addon jetzt bald angekündigt wird und dann können wir uns in den Staub werfen und dankbarkeit heucheln und nächstes JAhr um diese Zeit machen wir schon den nächsten Thread of und kreischen nach mehr Content...Diesen Pennern von Turbine gönne ICH KEINE ruhige Minute....entwickeln sollen sie, die Entwickler...Und nicht nur Cola saufen, Chips mampfen und schlau rumreden...

SO!


----------



## fR33M4NN (31. August 2009)

Will mich gar nicht daran beteiligen wann was rauskommt...

Interessant ist aber ne Zeitlinie von LOTRO... Achtung die ist Ursprünglich von 2007

http://www.visionsofthering.com/expac_timeline.shtml


----------



## Tomborn (31. August 2009)

Ja, die Seite wird immer heraus gekramt, wenn es um zukünftige Inhalte von HdRO geht.

Ich finde sie auch sehr schön gemacht und schaue mir die Karte auch gerne an, nur ist es im Endeffekt kein offizielles Hilfsmittel.


----------



## Montoliou (31. August 2009)

Tomborn schrieb:


> Ja, die Seite wird immer heraus gekramt, wenn es um zukünftige Inhalte von HdRO geht.
> 
> Ich finde sie auch sehr schön gemacht und schaue mir die Karte auch gerne an, nur ist es im Endeffekt kein offizielles Hilfsmittel.



Stimmt. Sie war auch oft genug schon definitiv falsch. Forochel und Evendim wurden z.B. gar nicht voraus gesehen. Und erst nach der Bekanntmachung durch Turbine hinzu gefügt. Die grauen Anfurten sind noch nichtmal ansatzweise von Turbine ins Spiel gebracht worden und stehen immer noch für April 09 auf dieser Seite. Diese Seite sagt also nicht mehr als ein Durchschnitt aller Spekulationen hier im Forum.

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Vetaro (31. August 2009)

rhcurly schrieb:


> Uff....! Wilkommen in Mittelerde! Elfen?



Änänänänä.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (31. August 2009)

@vetaro

^^ Geiles Vid, bist Du das? so muss es sein, alda!!!!

@all die Seite mit der Karte ist doch nur noch Murks....wir brauchen richtige Infos, wer ruft mal bei Turbine an, hmmm? Das wäre doch was...Ansonsten spielen wir halt alle wieder WoW wenn nix neues rauskommt....oder vielleicht Requiem: Bloddymare aber nur die wo über 18 sind.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (1. September 2009)

Am Freitag geht die PAX los...dann werden wir ES erfahren, jaaaaaaaa


----------



## Spittykovski (1. September 2009)

kleines update von Turbine via Twitter
To those asking - #LOTRO will be there, but this is really DDO Unlimited's time to shine since it launches on 9/9!

*mit "there" ist die pax gemeint


----------



## ToxicAvenger (1. September 2009)

good news...ich gehe einfach mal von einer Bombe aus die Platzen wird....Ein Addon von dem wir noch unseren Enkelkindern erzählen werden!!!!

jaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Vetaro (1. September 2009)

Avenger, ich weiß nicht, wie gut dein Englisch ist, aber das sind keine Good News (für dich, der du seit tagen hier bereits im  hypemodus herumstehst und ohnehin die hälfte überliest). Es klingt sogar ziemlich nach "Also, nö, wir werden hier jetzt nicht total reinhauen, was HdRO angeht".

Meine Übersetzung: #HdRO gibt's auf der PAX auch, aber diesmal geht's echt mehr um DDO Unlimited, schließlich kommt's am 9.9.09 raus!


----------



## ToxicAvenger (1. September 2009)

Vetaro...das ist doch nur ein Finte....Um die Überraschung noch größer werden zu lassen....

Ist doch logo...Seit dem ich die Tonne mit Atomarenmüll gefallen bin habe ich hellsehrische Fähigkeiten ;-) Aber ich werde etws vom Gas gehen und wir lassen uns einfach überraschen, ok?

PS

Habe jeden Post hier gelesen, keine Bange


----------



## Sylvvia (1. September 2009)

Im Moment könnte HdRO Scharen von Spielern aus anderen MMO's abgreifen, wenn sie nur PvP ins Spiel bringen würden. Ich würde gerne auf der "anderen" Seite als Ostling oder so spielen. Also Fraktions-PvP und nicht dieses schreckliche Monster-Play. Ich fand das Spiel eigentlich ganz schön - vor allem weil ich auch sonst Herr der Ringe Fan bin - allerdings war mir das Spiel durch diesen fehlenden Punkt einfach zu langweilig.

Gruß Sylvia

P.S.: ja ja ich weiß, ihr seid alle froh, das euch die PvP Spieler erspart bleiben, die ja auch alles so anstrengend machen


----------



## ToxicAvenger (1. September 2009)

Hi Sylvia,

gar nicht...Ich würde ein besseres PVP begrüßen...Schliesslich bietet sich ja HdRO gerade an, durch seine Story.

Monster-Spiel finde ich auch doof.


----------



## Sylvvia (1. September 2009)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Hi Sylvia,
> 
> gar nicht...Ich würde ein besseres PVP begrüßen...Schliesslich bietet sich ja HdRO gerade an, durch seine Story.
> 
> Monster-Spiel finde ich auch doof.



Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum dieses Feature total verschenkt wird. Sowohl die Bücher als auch die Filme sind pures RP-PVP .... ich würde mal vermuten, das die Einführung von Fraktions-PvP bei HdRO mindestens eine halbe Million zusätzliche Spieler bedeuten könnte.


----------



## Vetaro (1. September 2009)

Das ist wieder so ein gutes beispiel für ein typisches wiederholthema, das man alle 2 monate wieder erklären muss.

HdRO wird von der Tolkien-Gesellschaft geprüft. Praktisch alles was ins spiel reinkommt, muss von denen abgenickt werden.
Und weil die Gesellschaft gesagt hat, dass Tolkien eindeutig klar gemacht hat: Orks haben keine persönlichkeit, Orks sind immer schwächer als die Helden, Warge und Spinnen sind dumme wilde Tiere, und ganz besonders werden sie kein leveling machen, also das Ork-Äquivalent von Blümchen pflücken  - aus all diesen Gründen _können_ Turbine nichts machen. Es ist ihnen einfach von der Lore her nicht gestattet.

 Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Gesellschaft da auf einmal sagt "nagut, wenn das _so_ ist, dann überlegen wir uns das halt nochma!" - aber ich bin natürlich nicht Gott und kann alles voraussehen (ich stünde ziemlich doof da, wenn das nächste Addon sich als "Die Kämpfer aus Mordor" herausstellte, mit dem Monstercharaktere zu vollwertigen figuren aufgewertet werden)


----------



## Sylvvia (1. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das ist wieder so ein gutes beispiel für ein typisches wiederholthema, das man alle 2 monate wieder erklären muss.
> 
> HdRO wird von der Tolkien-Gesellschaft geprüft. Praktisch alles was ins spiel reinkommt, muss von denen abgenickt werden.
> Und weil die Gesellschaft gesagt hat, dass Tolkien eindeutig klar gemacht hat: Orks haben keine persönlichkeit, Orks sind immer schwächer als die Helden, Warge und Spinnen sind dumme wilde Tiere, und ganz besonders werden sie kein leveling machen, also das Ork-Äquivalent von Blümchen pflücken  - aus all diesen Gründen _können_ Turbine nichts machen. Es ist ihnen einfach von der Lore her nicht gestattet.
> ...


Ostlinge / wilde Menschen / Piraten aus dem Süden haben keine Persönlichkeit ?... versteh ich nicht ... ehrlich gesagt, kann ich mir dies auch gar nicht vorstellen. Wäre nett, wenn du mir zu diesem Thema mal einen Link schicken könntest.


----------



## Yldrasson (1. September 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Sowohl die Bücher als auch die Filme sind pures RP-PVP ....



Die Filme schon, aber die Bücher nicht wirklich. Da wird Helms Klamm in gefühlten fünf Seiten abgehandelt, wohingegen die Reise der Hobbits durch den alten Wald unproportional viel mehr "Textvolumen" in Anspruch nimmt. Da sich, wie Vetaro schon anschaulich beschrieben hat, HdRO nach den Büchern richtet/richten muss, bleibt der Fokus eher auf der Abenteuer-/Reise-Atmosphäre. :-)

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Sylvvia (1. September 2009)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Die Filme schon, aber die Bücher nicht wirklich. Da wird Helms Klamm in gefühlten fünf Seiten abgehandelt, wohingegen die Reise der Hobbits durch den alten Wald unproportional viel mehr "Textvolumen" in Anspruch nimmt. Da sich, wie Vetaro schon anschaulich beschrieben hat, HdRO nach den Büchern richtet/richten muss, bleibt der Fokus eher auf der Abenteuer-/Reise-Atmosphäre. :-)
> 
> LG
> Yldrasson


Mir ist nicht ganz klar, welcher Punkt an Fraktions-PvP nicht mit den Büchern konform geht. Ich hab die Bücher auch gelesen (mehrfach) und es dreht sich im Grunde alles um Gut <-> Böse ... wie auch der Film -- wie auch das Spiel. Mit dem einen einzigen Unterschied - im Spiel sind die Gegner halt Computer gesteuert und nicht Spieler gesteuert. Das im Film der Schwerpunkt anders gesetzt ist stimmt zwar, zeigt aber doch meines Erachtens nur das da schon eine gewisse Flexibilität da ist ... (nur eben im Spiel nicht ... das erscheint mir höchst unplausibel). Ich denke gerade ein MMORPG sollte dafür wie geschaffen sein ... so spielt es sich ein bisschen wie ein Single - User Spiel.

P.S.: ich sehe keinen "Lore" der dagegen spräche


----------



## Spittykovski (1. September 2009)

> Mir ist nicht ganz klar, welcher Punkt an Fraktions-PvP nicht mit den Büchern konform geht. Ich hab die Bücher auch gelesen (mehrfach) und es dreht sich im Grunde alles um Gut <-> Böse ...



das isses! Das Böse in HdR ist einfach DAS BÖSE! du wirst da keine spannende Quests haben, kaum Storyline außer "Töte..." und "Zerstöre... alles Gute". Darauf lässt sich nunmal kein Spiel bauen (oder zumindest kein sonderlich gutes ^^). Was Vetaro mit Persönlichkeit meint, ist, dass es für DAS BÖSE sachen wie Housing, Zierwerk, sogar normales RPG kaum Sinn macht, da sozusagen jeder bei den BÖSEN eine Art Sklave des nächst oberen Bösen ist. Töte und Zerstöre! Gibt da keine Grauzone.
Zudem ist das Ende der Bösen schon vorgezeichnet: Sie werden unter gehen. Keine Diskussion. Eine Fraktion die definitiv auf der verlierer Seite steht, egal wie sich die Spieler anstrengen.


----------



## Yldrasson (1. September 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht ganz klar, welcher Punkt an Fraktions-PvP nicht mit den Büchern konform geht. Ich hab die Bücher auch gelesen (mehrfach) und es dreht sich im Grunde alles um Gut <-> Böse ... wie auch der Film -- wie auch das Spiel. Mit dem einen einzigen Unterschied - im Spiel sind die Gegner halt Computer gesteuert und nicht Spieler gesteuert. Das im Film der Schwerpunkt anders gesetzt ist stimmt zwar, zeigt aber doch meines Erachtens nur das da schon eine gewisse Flexibilität da ist ... (nur eben im Spiel nicht ... das erscheint mir höchst unplausibel). Ich denke gerade ein MMORPG sollte dafür wie geschaffen sein ... so spielt es sich ein bisschen wie ein Single - User Spiel.
> 
> P.S.: ich sehe keinen "Lore" der dagegen spräche



Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass die Hintergrundgeschichte dagegen sprechen würde, sondern lediglich, dass der Fokus auf etwas anderem liegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das tut er auch im Spiel, ist doch PvP sehr wohl enthalten - wenn auch nur als blasse Randerscheinung, jedenfalls anscheinend nach der Meinung von vielen hier im Forum.  Das Spiel orientiert sich am Fokus des Buches - die Reise der Gefährten. Zwar ist das alles schön ins typische MMO "Töte 5, Sammel 3"-Format umgewandelt worden, jedoch finde ich schon allein die Tatsache, dass man einen großen Teil des Spiels damit verbringt, den Gefährten nachzureisen und vor/hinter ihnen aufzuräumen, sehr bezeichnend. ^^

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Vetaro (1. September 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> ich sehe keinen "Lore" der dagegen spräche



Das kann man natürlich so sagen. Ich hab es dir aber dennoch ausdrücklich mitgeteilt. Ich mache es mal in Listenform, falls es immernoch nicht durchgedrungen sein mag.

- _Per Definition_ sind Die Bösen grundsätzlich schwächer als Die Guten. Duelle wären und sind *immer* unfair.
- Orks haben keine Persönlichkeit. Im besten Fall einmal haben sie einen Namen und vielleicht eine besondere Taktik. _Da hört es aber auf_ - die sind wie Roboter! Und zwar nicht wie die von "I.Robot", sondern wie die von "Terminator".
- Spinnen und Warge sind keine intelligenten Wesen. Das wird in den Ettenöden ein wenig vertuscht, aber es sind keine denkenden Wesen, denen man Anweisungen geben kann. Im besten Fall kann man ihnen vielleicht gerade so sagen, _wo_ sie alle Feinde töten sollen.
- Leveling ist _unrealistisch_. Die Orks arbeiten - in den Filmen gut sichtbar - zum Beispiel bei Sarumans Turm und fällen alle Bäume und holen andere Orks aus den Löchern und schmieden sich einheitliche Rüstungen - aber das war's dann auch. Wenn sie damit fertig sind, würden sich Ork-Quests abwechseln mit "Töte soundsoviele Gute" und vielleicht mal  "Finde einen riesigen Stein für unser Katapult".
- Aber Orks sind keine frei denkenden wesen. Man schickt keinen einzelnen von denen Los und sagt "Du, Made, geh mal die Aufgabe da erfüllen". Und auch die Vorstellung, dass die Orks irgend einen Fortschritt erleben - also Leveling - kommt bei Tolkien nicht vor, die Bösen lernen nicht dazu.

- Wenn man also alle "bösen-rassen" rausnähme, blieben noch Ostlinge übrig. Gut. Möchtest du eine Bösen-Fraktion spielen, die aus einer Rasse besteht? Viel Spaß.


----------



## Gromthar (1. September 2009)

Wie oft gab es die Diskussion bereits?

Die Tolkien Gesellschaft will es nicht und ich kann deren Standpunkt auch durchaus verstehen. Durch *richtig* spielbare Monsterfraktion müsste eine Art Gleichgewicht zwischen den Fraktionen geschaffen werden. Dies iat aber nicht der Kernpunkt von Tolkiens Geschichten in denen das Böse unterliegen muss.


----------



## elisia (1. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meine güte sind wir wieder soweit das alte pvp ist das a und o thema auf diese art community kann ich gern verzichten ich bin froh das in herr der ringe pvp nur eine randerscheinung ist.Aber versteht mich nicht falsch es gibt solche und solche, und pvp wird nie ein gleichgewicht erfahren , was würde wohl passieren wenn man sich plötzlich gottbewahre nur noch auf schlachtfeldern ihn mittelerde kloppen würde. Total unrealistisch mann müsste quasi die böse seite lvlbar machen das wäre ja so als müsste man das ganze spiel nochmal machen ne danke.Und die gute seite wäre leer was da wieder für ne kiddy community enstehen würde  wohin darf ich kotz... danke .....

Ich bin mit herr der ringe voll auf zufrieden wenn ihr metzelnd durch mittelerde laufen wollt holteuch dieses bekloppte ringkrieg spiel da könnt ihr metzeln. gnah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (2. September 2009)

elisia schrieb:


> auf diese art community kann ich gern verzichten  [...]
> 
> was da wieder für ne kiddy community enstehen würde  wohin darf ich kotz... danke [...]
> 
> ...


Brr, der Post. Der tut so richtig weh, im Kopf.


----------



## Sylvvia (2. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das kann man natürlich so sagen. Ich hab es dir aber dennoch ausdrücklich mitgeteilt. Ich mache es mal in Listenform, falls es immernoch nicht durchgedrungen sein mag.
> 
> - _Per Definition_ sind Die Bösen grundsätzlich schwächer als Die Guten. Duelle wären und sind *immer* unfair.
> - Orks haben keine Persönlichkeit. Im besten Fall einmal haben sie einen Namen und vielleicht eine besondere Taktik. _Da hört es aber auf_ - die sind wie Roboter! Und zwar nicht wie die von "I.Robot", sondern wie die von "Terminator".
> ...


Nun ja - ich muß wohl wiederwillig akzeptieren, das PvP nicht gewünscht ist. Allerdings gibt es ein paar Punkte, die einfach so nicht ganz richtig sind. Sarumans "Orks" sind Retortenwesen im Gegensatz zu den "normalen" Orks - diese sind meines Wissens einst "geschundene" Elben - nirgendwo habe ich gelesen, das diese nicht entwicklungsfähig wären.  Von Spinnen und Wargs hab ich nicht geredet. Außerdem, warum soll man sich nicht entwickeln können, wenn man kein frei denkendes Wesen ist. LvLn ist ja in Spielen nicht gleichzusetzen mit Altern / Intelligenzentwicklung / Reife / Weisheit sondern eher mit Kampfkraft / Geschicklichkeit / Taktikwissen etc. und auch das Argument, man könne einen Orc nicht zu einer Aufgabe losschicken ist völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen. 
Wenn das die Argumente der Tolkiengesellschaft sind, dann sind sie ganz sicher nicht im Sinne von Tolkien und eigentlich glaube ich auch kaum, das dem so ist - müßten dann nicht andere Herr der Ringe Spiele auch daran gebunden sein ? Ich meine mich an Spiele erinnern zu können, in denen man auch die dunkle Seite wählen kann, bin mir allerdings diesbezüglich etwas unsicher. Zumindest in Tabletop-Spielen kann man es - weil Mehrspieler games ohne diese Option eigentlich nicht ganz so viel Sinn machen. 
Als "bösen" Rasse kämen auch noch "wilde Menschen, Piraten des Südens und "normale" Orks" in Frage. Das sind genau so viele/mehr Rassen wie auf der Gegenseite.


----------



## Sylvvia (2. September 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Wie oft gab es die Diskussion bereits?
> 
> Die Tolkien Gesellschaft will es nicht und ich kann deren Standpunkt auch durchaus verstehen. Durch *richtig* spielbare Monsterfraktion müsste eine Art Gleichgewicht zwischen den Fraktionen geschaffen werden. Dies iat aber nicht der Kernpunkt von Tolkiens Geschichten in denen das Böse unterliegen muss.


Was ist denn der Kernpunkt von Tolkiens Geschichte ? Ist es nicht im Gegenteil eher so, das eigentlich die gute Seite unterlegen ist und nur durch den uneigennützigen Einsatz der Hobbits ins Gegenteil verkehrt wird. Aber das ist als Plot vielleicht ein bisschen zu wenig, denn dann dürfte man eigentlich nur "wandernde Hobbits" spielen. Ich sehe auch gar nicht den Unterschied zwischen "Elb tötet (NPC)-Ostling" und "Elb tötet (Spieler)-Ostling" - an der Geschichte - der Lore - ändert sich dadurch gar nichts. Auch in der Niederlage nicht - Ob ich als "Guter" nun gegen einen NPC besiegt werde oder durch einen Mitspieler ändert im Grunde nichts an der Geschichte. 
Aber ich wäre schon mit einer einzigen Information zufrieden .... wo kann ich die Einstellung der Tolkien-Gesellschaft zu dem HdRO Spiel nachlesen - ich möchte es erstens mit eigenen Augen sehen und wenn möglich auch gleich mit den Leuten direkt diskutieren. Dies mit anderen Mitspielern zu tun macht ja nur bedingt Sinn.


----------



## DunklerRaecher (2. September 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Wie oft gab es die Diskussion bereits?
> 
> Die Tolkien Gesellschaft will es nicht und ich kann deren Standpunkt auch durchaus verstehen. Durch *richtig* spielbare Monsterfraktion müsste eine Art Gleichgewicht zwischen den Fraktionen geschaffen werden. Dies iat aber nicht der Kernpunkt von Tolkiens Geschichten in denen das Böse unterliegen muss.



Aha! 
und dann erklär mir doch bitte mal wieso es dann mit _*Herr der Ringe: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde*_ eine Strategiespielreihe gibt
(http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlacht_um_Mittelerde) in der man Gut und BÖSE spielen kann?

Ist zwar von EA, aber selbst die können ja wohl nicht was rausbringen,  was fundamental gegen das LORE spricht.


----------



## Vetaro (2. September 2009)

_*seufz*_ Es ist nicht der *Kampf* zwischen Gut und Böse. Es gibt, jetzt gerade, in HdRO einen von Spielern gesteuerten Kampf zwischen den Parteien.

Es is _alles andere_. Alles, was vor dem maximalen Level passiert. Handlung. Crafting. Legendäre Waffen. Alles _ausser_ dem Schlachten.


Und: Ich hab das weitergedichtet. Die Kritik dürft ihr an mich richten. Ich beziehe mich dabei an ein Entwicklertagebuch oder sowas, das irgendwann so zu Beta-Zeiten rausgebracht wurde und erklärte, wie sich die Idee des PvMPs entwickelte, und wieso man die Bösen nicht ausführlich spielen kann.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (2. September 2009)

Huhu Vetaro,

ich bin ein großer Fan Deines Blogs....Wäre nicht mal das Thema PVP in Lotro für Deinen tollen Blog?

Hmmm, ach komm, nu mach doch :-)

Servuz


----------



## Spittykovski (2. September 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Nun ja - ich muß wohl wiederwillig akzeptieren, das PvP nicht gewünscht ist.



Falsche Schlussfolgerung. Eine weitere Fraktion ist unerwünscht. PvP gibt es und macht spass (wenn man sich drauf einlässt).
Sonst kannst du deine Argumente noch so oft Aufzählen, es werden immer die gleichen (stechenden) Gegenargumente kommen.

Wieso man bei Schlacht um Mittelerde oder Herr der Ringe: Conquest die böse Seite spielen kann?
Weil bei SuM keine/kaum Individuen gespielt werden, dort lässt man eine Armee marschieren. Bei Conquest gibts absolut null/nix/nada charakter-entwicklung. Ein (stupides) simples Action Spielm, beide nicht vion der Spielart zu vergleichen mit HdRO.
HdRO zeichnet sich doch auch u.A. dadurch aus, dass man eine Geschichte erzählt, die Geschichte neben den Gefährten. Soetwas kannst du auf der bösen Seite nicht in der Art! machen.
Nochmal: Was wünschst du dir denn bei der bösen Fraktion? Gehts dir nur ums PvP? Das kannst du jetzt schon haben. Bei allem PvE-Inhalt macht eine böse Fraktion einfach keinen Sinn, aus den schon öfters hier genannten Gründen.


----------



## Sylvvia (2. September 2009)

Spittykovski schrieb:


> Falsche Schlussfolgerung. Eine weitere Fraktion ist unerwünscht. PvP gibt es und macht spass (wenn man sich drauf einlässt).
> Sonst kannst du deine Argumente noch so oft Aufzählen, es werden immer die gleichen (stechenden) Gegenargumente kommen.
> 
> Wieso man bei Schlacht um Mittelerde oder Herr der Ringe: Conquest die böse Seite spielen kann?
> ...


Irgendwie machen mich solche posts immer ärgerlich ... das ist doch alles BLA BLA BLA ...Was du PvP nennst hab ich schon gespielt ... es ist ein Witz / ein schlechter noch dazu. 
Was für "stechende" Gegenargumente ... es gibt gar keine, ausser das angeblich die Tolkien-Gesellschaft das so möchte hab ich noch überhaupt keine vernünftigen Argumente gehört.
Aber ich seh schon .. das hat alles keinen Sinn hier ... schönen Tag noch


----------



## Spittykovski (2. September 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Irgendwie machen mich solche posts immer ärgerlich ... das ist doch alles BLA BLA BLA ...Was du PvP nennst hab ich schon gespielt ... es ist ein Witz / ein schlechter noch dazu.
> Was für "stechende" Gegenargumente ... es gibt gar keine, ausser das angeblich die Tolkien-Gesellschaft das so möchte hab ich noch überhaupt keine vernünftigen Argumente gehört.
> Aber ich seh schon .. das hat alles keinen Sinn hier ... schönen Tag noch



*sigh*
Gut, bis dann. Viel Spass noch.


----------



## Vetaro (2. September 2009)

Achso, jetzt macht das natürlich sinn. Ich hab ja mal vor einer Weile den Leuten geraten, dass sie, anstatt sich über mich zu ärgern, die ignorieren-Funktion nutzen sollen. Dann ist das natürlich kein Wunder.  Dies war Humor.


----------



## Sylvvia (2. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> _*seufz*_ Es ist nicht der *Kampf* zwischen Gut und Böse. Es gibt, jetzt gerade, in HdRO einen von Spielern gesteuerten Kampf zwischen den Parteien.
> 
> Es is _alles andere_. Alles, was vor dem maximalen Level passiert. Handlung. Crafting. Legendäre Waffen. Alles _ausser_ dem Schlachten.
> 
> ...


Warum sollte ich Kritik an dich richten ... bist du Sprachrohr oder Offizieller von Turbine/Codemaster ? Wenn nicht, was soll dann eine an dich gerichtete Kritik ... verstehe ich jetzt nicht.
Da ich damals lange auf HdRO gewartet habe, habe ich auch damals viel darüber gelesen und bzgl. PvP gab es mal einen Abschnitt in den Entwicklertagebüchern, wo sich die Entwickler mit Schrecken ausgemalt haben, das beim PvP irgendwelche Zwergenhorden in Hobbingen wüten ... das will ich natürlich auch nicht / niemand kann diese Art von PvP ernsthaft wollen.


----------



## Sylvvia (2. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Achso, jetzt macht das natürlich sinn. Ich hab ja mal vor einer Weile den Leuten geraten, dass sie, anstatt sich über mich zu ärgern, die ignorieren-Funktion nutzen sollen. Dann ist das natürlich kein Wunder.  Dies war Humor.


Ich habe echt Probleme dir zu folgen  .... was bitte "macht jetzt natürlich Sinn" ... lieber würde ich dich verstehen als ignorieren...


----------



## Vetaro (2. September 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich Kritik an dich richten ... bist du Sprachrohr oder Offizieller von Turbine/Codemaster ? Wenn nicht, was soll dann eine an dich gerichtete Kritik ... verstehe ich jetzt nicht.



Deshalb:


> wo kann ich die Einstellung der Tolkien-Gesellschaft zu dem HdRO Spiel nachlesen - ich möchte es erstens mit eigenen Augen sehen und wenn möglich auch gleich mit den Leuten direkt diskutieren.



Und wenn du in alem was ich geschrieben habe keinerlei Argumente dafür findest, warum die Böse Seite als vollständige Fraktion nicht funktioniert, dann kann ich echt nichts mehr machen.  Ich hab' mich ja vorher schon nur noch wiederholt.


----------



## Sylvvia (2. September 2009)

@Vetaro

Also du bist ein offizieller Vertreter der Tolkien-Gesellschaft und somit mitverantwortlich für die Inhalte von HdRO? Das habe ich jetzt richtig verstanden? Ein einfaches ja oder nein würde mir schon reichen.


----------



## Vetaro (2. September 2009)

_Nein_ bin ich nicht.

 Ich habe die aufgelisteten Argumente weitestgehend aus dem Kopf geschrieben und hinzugefügt, was mir ausserdem dazu einfiel. Das heisst, dass die Entwickler und Tolkien-Leute nicht alles was ich geschrieben habe so gesagt haben. Was bedeutet: Wenn es eine inhaltliche beschwerde gibt, wie z.B. die aussage, dass Orks ja _wohl_ Blümchensammel-Quests machen können, dann bin _ich_ derjenige, der da unsinn behauptet hat, nicht die Tolkiener.


----------



## Squizzel (2. September 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> @Vetaro
> 
> Also du bist ein offizieller Vertreter der Tolkien-Gesellschaft und somit mitverantwortlich für die Inhalte von HdRO? Das habe ich jetzt richtig verstanden? Ein einfaches ja oder nein würde mir schon reichen.



Für manche Dinge muss man auch kein Stellvertreter sein um zu wissen, dass sie Unsinn sind.


----------



## Sylvvia (2. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Für manche Dinge muss man auch kein Stellvertreter sein um zu wissen, dass sie Unsinn sind.


Meine Güte, habe ich euch eigentlich was getan, in dem ich ein paar einfache Fragen gestellt habe. Ich will euch nichts madig machen, hab nicht behauptet das HdRO schlecht ist oder so ... alles was man hier als Antwort bekommt klingt für mich wie eine Anfeindung - ihr habt eine andere Ansicht - ok ... noch lange kein Grund aggessiv und überheblich zu werden.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (2. September 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> alles was man hier als Antwort bekommt klingt für mich wie eine Anfeindung - ihr habt eine andere Ansicht - ok ... noch lange kein Grund aggessiv und überheblich zu werden.



Ich denke das die "Anfeindungen" deshalb immer wieder kommen weil auch das Thema PvP/Fraktionen ständig wieder von irgendwelchen PvP Kiddies eingestreut wird.
Fakt ist: Es gibt in HdRO keine Fraktionen und das ist auch gut so. Das PvMP-system macht Spass und reicht für eine schnelle (oder auch lange) PvP-schlacht völlig aus! 
HdRO setzt eben andere Schwerpunkte, hauptsächlich auf episches Lore, wem das nicht passt der kann auf eine der dutzenden Alternativen (mit Fraktionssystem) zugreifen, punkt.
Es gibt genug HdRO-spieler die HdRO genau aus dem Grund spielen: lieber ein großes Mitteinander als ein ständiger Wettstreit...

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das dieses Thema nach  über 2 Jahren (!) endlich auch mal für den Letzten gegessen ist...


----------



## Sylvvia (2. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Ich denke das die "Anfeindungen" deshalb immer wieder kommen weil auch das Thema PvP/Fraktionen ständig wieder von irgendwelchen PvP Kiddies eingestreut wird.
> Fakt ist: Es gibt in HdRO keine Fraktionen und das ist auch gut so. Das PvMP-system macht Spass und reicht für eine schnelle (oder auch lange) PvP-schlacht völlig aus!
> HdRO setzt eben andere Schwerpunkte, hauptsächlich auf episches Lore, wem das nicht passt der kann auf eine der dutzenden Alternativen (mit Fraktionssystem) zugreifen, punkt.
> Es gibt genug HdRO-spieler die HdRO genau aus dem Grund spielen: lieber ein großes Mitteinander als ein ständiger Wettstreit...
> ...



1. ich bin kein PvP Kiddie
2. ich dachte ein Forum wäre für Diskussionen da (Irrtum meinerseits - Entschuldigung)
3. reicht eure Forenaggressivität vielleicht an PvP - Aktivität auch völlig aus

Es hat noch niemandem wehgetan, auf eine Frage vernünftig zu antworten.  Ich hoffe, die ingame community ist etwas toleranter ...


----------



## Gromthar (2. September 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Es hat noch niemandem wehgetan, auf eine Frage vernünftig zu antworten.  Ich hoffe, die ingame community ist etwas toleranter ...


Wenn Du dieses Thema ingame ansprechen solltest, wirst Du meist ähnliche Antworten bekommen. Davon abgesehen bringt es nichts über was-wäre-wenn zu diskutieren - Theoriediskussionen sind meist ermüdend.

Natürlich kann man seine Meinung kund tun, aber glaub nicht Deine wäre neu. Ich will nicht wissen wie oft wir dies allein in diesem Forum bereits abgehandelt haben, von den offiziellen Foren und hdro.de mal abgesehen.


----------



## Spittykovski (2. September 2009)

@Sylvvia
ich bin jetz den thread nochmal durchgegangen und auch wenn das schon eh alles sehr weit vom eigentlich thema weg ist, haben wir doch alle eine normale Diskussion geführt? Niemand hat dich persönlich angegriffen, sondern es wurde mMn immer sehr sachlich argumentiert (gegen dich ^^).
Wie man an den Argumenten sehen kann (in kurz: kein gescheites PvE-Setting, mehr oder weniger ein Lore-Bruch, zumindest laut der ominösen Tolkiengesellschafft, PvP ist schon längst implementiert, ob es gefällt oder nich is ne ganz andere Sache), ist hier offensichtlich eine weitere Fraktion eher unerwünscht. Es gibt sicher irgendwo eine Forum, wo dir alle zustimmen, wie toll es wäre, wenn man das umsetzt (im übrigen bin ich kein Feind vom PvP oder Spielen mit mehreren Fraktionen - doch wenn man mal ehrlich ist, passt es einfach nicht zu Lotro).

Ingame solltest du nicht so zartbeseitet reagieren, denn dort wird dir ein viel schärferer wind entgegen wehen, wenn du weiter Fraktionen oder mehr PvP-Inhalt "forderst" - kannst es ja gerne im offiziellen Forum mal versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beware of the people from Belegear


----------



## DunklerRaecher (2. September 2009)

Die Diskussion läuft natürlich wieder völlig aus dem Ruder (wie so oft in solchen Foren).

Es geht hier doch nicht um die Qualität des Spiels unter PvP-Gesichtspunkten.
Beim Streitfall ging es lediglich um die Frage, ob die "böse" Seite spielbar sein darf (von der Tolkien Foundation abgesegnet)
oder nicht. 

Nachdem sie bei einigen Spielen  (HDR Conquest, HDR Schlacht um Mittelerde Reihe)  spielbar ist, erübrigt sich diese Diskussion wohl. 
Da braucht man nicht weiter spekulieren. 

Abgesehen davon ist die dunkle Seite in den Büchern sehr wohl mit Intelligenz versehen, ich sag nur Saruman. Selbst die Orks haben Ränge!!!
Im Übrigen werden die Orks schon in HDRO als intelligent dargestellt - oder sind die Moria Instanzen wie FIL GASHAN nur stupide
Rumpklopperei - Nein, die Orks sprechen und haben Taktiken etc.
Auch das Argument dass GUT BÖSE immer überlegen ist, wird ja in keinster Weise umgesetzt, sonst liefe man im Spiel ja nur mit GOD-Modus
rum und würde nie sterben.

Das PvP nicht weiter Einzug im Spiel findet liegt sicher nicht am LORE, vielmehr an Turbine, die wohl auch von Anfang an kein Konzept hatten
die dunkle Seite einzubauen. Es nun nachträglich über das Monsterspiel hinaus zu erweitern wäre theoretisch denkbar, aber ich
fürchte dazu fehlen schlicht und einfach die Entwickler-Ressourcen.


----------



## Squizzel (2. September 2009)

Was sind denn dann die Levelgebiete der "bösen" Fraktion?

Im Endgame raide ich als Mitglied der freien Völker irgendwann Mordor, dem Startgebiet der Orks... die Orks kloppen währenddessen auf den Bürgermeister von Michelbinge ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (2. September 2009)

DunklerRaecher schrieb:


> Nachdem sie bei einigen Spielen  (HDR Conquest, HDR Schlacht um Mittelerde Reihe)  spielbar ist, erübrigt sich diese Diskussion wohl.


Das liegt am jeweiligen Lizenzvertrag. Offensichtlich hat Turbine einen recht eingeschränkten bekommen. Sie dürfen nunmal nur einbauen was von der Tolkien Gesellschaft abgesegnet ist. Turbine hat die Lizenz für die Bücher, soweit ich weiss läuft "Schlacht um Mittelerde" mit der Filmlizenz.



DunklerRaecher schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist die dunkle Seite in den Büchern sehr wohl mit Intelligenz versehen, ich sag nur Saruman. Selbst die Orks haben Ränge!!!
> Im Übrigen werden die Orks schon in HDRO als intelligent dargestellt - oder sind die Moria Instanzen wie FIL GASHAN nur stupide
> Rumpklopperei - Nein, die Orks sprechen und haben Taktiken etc.


Saruman wurde von Dunkler Zauberei verdorben, nicht durch sie erschaffen wie die Orks es sind. Das ist ein Unterschied.



DunklerRaecher schrieb:


> Das PvP nicht weiter Einzug im Spiel findet liegt sicher nicht am LORE, vielmehr an Turbine, die wohl auch von Anfang an kein Konzept hatten
> die dunkle Seite einzubauen. Es nun nachträglich über das Monsterspiel hinaus zu erweitern wäre theoretisch denkbar, aber ich
> fürchte dazu fehlen schlicht und einfach die Entwickler-Ressourcen.


Dazu fehlen nicht die Ressourcen - das ist schlichtwegs falsch. Für Moria war zunächst eine Erweiterung des Monsterspiels geplant (laut Entwicklerchat), wurde allerdings durch die Tolkien Gesellschaft abgeleht. Und ja, es war anfangs gar kein Monsterspiel vorgesehen, da die Tolkien Gesellschaft spielbare Monsterchars zunächst kathegorisch ablehnte. Das heutige PvP bei HdRO war lediglich sowohl Kompromiss wie auch Zugeständnis an Turbine, die damit mehr zahlende Spieler anziehen wollten.



Squizzel schrieb:


> Was sind denn dann die Levelgebiete der "bösen" Fraktion?
> 
> Im Endgame raide ich als Mitglied der freien Völker irgendwann Mordor, dem Startgebiet der Orks... die Orks kloppen währenddessen auf den Bürgermeister von Michelbinge ein
> 
> ...


Ja, was wiederum keinen Sinn ergibt, da der Ring am Ende zerstört wird und das Gute gewinnt. Deshalb wird auch kein Monster als Spielerfigur jemals Bree oder Lorien betreten können.


----------



## Norei (2. September 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Ostlinge / wilde Menschen / Piraten aus dem Süden haben keine Persönlichkeit ?... versteh ich nicht ... ehrlich gesagt, kann ich mir dies auch gar nicht vorstellen. Wäre nett, wenn du mir zu diesem Thema mal einen Link schicken könntest.


Und wieviele Ostlinge / wilde Menschen / Piraten laufen kämpfend durchs Auenland oder auch nur durch Moria? Da, wo wir momentan sind, kämpfen halt hauptsächlich Orks und ein paar Banditen. Und die Orks DÜRFEN keine eigene Persönlichkeit haben, also nicht leveln. 

Abgesehen davon, wenn sich mal schnell ein balanciertes Open PvP entwickeln lassen könnte, hätte WAR heute mehr Abonnenten als WoW.


----------



## elisia (2. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das eigendliche thema dieses threats war glaube ich Add-On kommt...kommt nicht?! 


BACK TO TOPIC  wäre nett.  

ich bleibe bei meiner meinung ,dieses jahr gibts höchstens einen größeren content patch.Und ich glaube kaum das da irgendwo eine verstecke oh wie toll ankündigung auf der pax sattfindet.
Es waren auch immermal verstecke hinweise rauszuhören,  so sagte doch steffel zum beispiel auch das sie noch nicht wissen wann und wie sie lvl 70 ins spiel bringen ob im addon oder per content patch.
Allerdings würde ich auch meinen das Turbine langsam in zugzwang kommt ,bei den ganzen spiele krachern( auch im offline bereich) die da kommen werden.

warten wirs ab.



PS: ich tippe immer noch auf einen größeren content patch mit düsterwald und rohan ende nächsten jahres.


----------



## Kevvulk (2. September 2009)

Also Rohan als Addon thema wäre denkbar. Da könnte dann ja als eine der hauptkämpfe in der epishen questreihe die schlacht von helms klamm sein...  naja abwarten. hauptsache es gibt mal infos demnächst.


----------



## Sylvvia (3. September 2009)

DunklerRaecher schrieb:


> Die Diskussion läuft natürlich wieder völlig aus dem Ruder (wie so oft in solchen Foren).
> 
> Es geht hier doch nicht um die Qualität des Spiels unter PvP-Gesichtspunkten.
> Beim Streitfall ging es lediglich um die Frage, ob die "böse" Seite spielbar sein darf (von der Tolkien Foundation abgesegnet)
> ...


genau so sehe ich das auch, kann ich auch einsehen. Eigentlich wollte ich bloß wissen, ob mit dem nächsten Addon vielleicht was geplant ist diesbezgl. Wenn ich gewußt hätte, das das eine "ganz toll schlimme Frage" ist, hätte ich lieber den Mund gehalten. Ich dachte und denke auch, das es Turbine nicht auf die Kette kriegt. Ich wollte es eigentlich nur wissen, weil ich einen Wiedereinstieg bei HdRO plane und es schon früher sehr schade fand, das  dieser Aspekt nicht im Spiel war.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (3. September 2009)

Fully /signed @Gromthar
Wer PvP will der kann WAR oder AION spielen, da gibts genug davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Topic:
@Kevvulk: Ich glaube auch das Rohan kommt, irgendwie spricht einiges dafür wie z.b. der Pferdedesign-Wettbewerb.
Andere tendieren eher zum Düsterwald. Aber wenn Turbine einen explosionsartigen Anstieg an Spielerzahlen will muss Rohan her. Für Viele (mich eingeschlossen) ist die Rohan Passage die spannenste Stelle im Buch, und auch im Film ist die Schlachtszene um Helms Klamm der Hammer.
Mit einem Streitross durch die Riddermark preschen? Ich würd mich freuen...


----------



## elisia (3. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wenn würde das nicht freuen ? 
aber  betrachten wir das ganze doch mal etwas kritischer, glaubt ihr ernsthaft das Turbine es schaffen wird ,sagen wir mal bis april rohan fertigzustellen?. Mit neuem kampfsystem und tiefgreifenden spiel veränderungen? , ich glaube nach wie vor das Turbine zur zeit werder die arbeitskräfte noch finanzielle mittel hat ,um ein addon  parallel zu den ganzen moria sachen die nachgeholt wurden zu entwickeln.

Auch wenn ich mir selbst ebenso rohan herbeisehne ,es wird definitiv dieses jahr nicht kommen. Und ich glaube auch nicht das es bis april fertig ist.Ich denke die entwickler beschreiten auch gerne mal pfade die nicht sturr nach der roten schnurr im buch verfahren, sprich düsterwald werden sie sich austoben und mehr wird dieses jahr auch nicht mehr zu sehen sein.Ich rechne mit düsterwald zu weinachten .

Und ende nächsten jahres mit rohan, Mit herr der ringe online bin ich sehr zufrieden bisher, natürlich wünsche ich mir auch in rohan zu reiten, die goldene halle zu besuchen, aber hier stellt sich auch eine interesante frage bisher reisten wir den gefährten hinterher, werden wir helms klam überhaupt in der schlacht erleben ich denke es wird eher auch wieder eine art zeitreise spiel.


----------



## Gromthar (3. September 2009)

Mit Rohan würde ich auch nicht mehr dieses Jahr rechen, sondern eher anfang des Kommenden. Allerdings tippe ich auf die Erscheinung des Düsterwalds und Dol Goldur noch im Oktober/November, sowie Buch 9 und 10 noch dieses Jahr.

Es gibt derzeit noch so viel zu tun in Moria. Insbesondere Dâr Narbugud haben noch recht wenige Leute besucht. Mittlerweile gibt es einige erfolgreiche Randomraids auf den Wächter, sodass stetig mehr Leute in der Lage sind DN zu besuchen und damit auch dort ihren Spaß zu haben.

Ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso man ständig nach neuem Content schreien muss - wie einige es hier bereits taten - wo doch nur die wenigstens alles durchgespielt haben. Wie viele Leute aus diesem Forum haben denn bisher den Blinden erschlagen? Wie viele haben das Wächterset vollständig? Wie schaut es mit Berufen aus? Bücher schon durch? usw. Nehmt euch in HdRO einfach Zeit. Man muss ja nicht schnellstmöglich alles durchgespielt haben. Das nimmt nur den Spaß.


----------



## Vetaro (3. September 2009)

Wenn die Spielercharaktere nicht deutlich in die Schlacht um Helms Klamm verwickelt werden (sondern, sagen wir, nur Vorbereitungen oder Arbeiten danach verrichten dürfen), fress ich 'nen Hut.


----------



## Kevvulk (4. September 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/news/11834/der-herr-d...es-duesterwalds   nun als news auf Buffed.

Soll das wirklich das zweite Addon sein ?


----------



## lausebengel08 (4. September 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/news/11834/der-herr-d...es-duesterwalds   nun als news auf Buffed.
> 
> Soll das wirklich das zweite Addon sein ?





ich hoffe mal ganz stark die meinen das jetzt nicht ernst


----------



## Lossehelin (4. September 2009)

Ich hoffe auch nicht aufs AddOn, sondern auf nen Patch.
Naja...
Hab nen Kommi drunter gemacht..


----------



## Lossehelin (4. September 2009)

Mir fällt aber gerade etwas auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Die zweite Erweiterung erscheint im Herbst als digitaler Download"

Das würde heisen --> AddOn ...
NEIN Turbine tut es nicht...


----------



## Vetaro (4. September 2009)

Hier meine private Übersetzung + Meinung dazu



> Kommt diesen Herbst als digitaler Download. Kein klares Wort davon, dass bzw. was man dafür bezahlen soll. Meine Deutung dieser Aussage:  Wenn es das nur als digitalen Download gibt, wird man von der Logik her auch nur digital dafür bezahlen können.
> 
> Die Macher sind nicht blöd.  Da das nicht jeder User könnte, wird man dafür also wohl nicht bezahlen müssen, ansonsten würde das ganze ja ein Desaster.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spittykovski (4. September 2009)

I just leave this here
http://www.lotro.com/mirkwood/


----------



## Kevvulk (4. September 2009)

Also ich hätte das eher als großen Contest Update gesehen, so im Stile von Buch 8 usw.   Aber da ja 5 neue LV dazu kommen und noch einige andere Veränderungen (wehe die machen das Kampfsystem nun wie bei WoW -.- also dann kotze ich, das hat schon bei SWG genervt)

Nur was sind diese Skirmishes ? und die Npc soldaten ? kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen was das werden soll. Instanzen in denen man mit NPC Soldaten gegen die diener Saurons kämpft ?

naja...

Wenn das das Addon ist dann bin ich schon ein klein wenig enttäuscht. Hatte mir Rohan gewünscht :X


----------



## Vetaro (4. September 2009)

Zum Thema Skirmish haben wir vor 5 Monaten schon mal was gehabt


----------



## Kevvulk (4. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Zum Thema Skirmish haben wir vor 5 Monaten schon mal was gehabt



Ok danke. Dann ist das schonmal in etwa für mich geklärt. 

Na, mal abwarten was da kommt. Bin ja eh noch unter lv 20 also braucht mich das noch nicht allzusehr zu stören. Bis auf die tatsache das nun 5 lv mehr dazukommen die ich lvn muss XD


----------



## Norei (4. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Oder aber sie finden einen Weg, wie man es auch nicht-digital bezahlen kann (Gametime-Card-Methode?). Wir werden sehen.


Da (fast) jeder User schon digital bezahlt oder bezahlt hat, sollte das kein Problem sein. Entweder GTC-Methode oder es werden einfach zwei Monate abgebucht. Würde aber auf einen Code tippen, der in einer Box liegt. 

Zum "AddOn" habe ich das Gefühl, dass ihnen die Aufgaben für Buch 9 aus dem Ruder gelaufen sind. Story zu lang, Düsterwald zu klein für ein Addon, zu groß für ein Buch, Dol Guldur zu wichtig zum Ignorieren. Da sind sie auf diese Zwischenlösung gekommen.


----------



## Vetaro (4. September 2009)

Ihnen war das offensichtlich schon länger bewusst - wenn man bedenkt, dass sie vor 5 monaten das gleiche sagten, was sie heute sagen (d.h. ihre pläne nicht völlig geändert haben). Das mit Siege of Mirkwood wird also keine "ups,  was sollen wir denn _jetzt_ machen?!" - Entscheidung gewesen sein, sondern war bestimmt von anfang an (also während der Entwickelung von Moria) geplant...


----------



## Thorogrimm (4. September 2009)

Also zum Content kann ich noch nichts sagen - Keine Meinung abgeben. Klingt alles noch sehr farblos. 
Strahlen oder nicht, etc.

Aber eins kann ich sagen: Diesese Mini-Addon ist gerade perfekt. Ein großes Addon passt nicht und würde einige Schwierigkeiten bringen. (Was legendäre Waffen, Strahlen etc angeht)
So ist es perfekt. Ein kleines Addon, noch dieses Jahr, ein großes später. Klingt perfekt. Ich freu mich! Hoffen wir nur, dass Turbine nichts unüberlegtes macht...


----------



## Vetaro (4. September 2009)

Thorogrimm schrieb:


> Hoffen wir nur, dass Turbine nichts unüberlegtes macht...



"Hi, this is Jeffrey Steefel, Lead Head of Game CEO Department.
We just wanted to inform you that we are going to put sexual intercourse into the game. You will be able to mate with your favorite hobbit girls, and even have sexually transmittable diseases that can force your character to scritch himself constantly, or even kill him, permanently.
We also put a giant, 12-headed monkey robot in the game that will run through Eriador and fucking BLOW SHIT UP WHEREVER IT GOES!
Also, we tweaked the damage of Loremaster Bears.

PS: AHAH AHAHA AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"


----------



## Spittykovski (4. September 2009)

Thorogrimm schrieb:


> Also zum Content kann ich noch nichts sagen - Keine Meinung abgeben. Klingt alles noch sehr farblos.
> Strahlen oder nicht, etc.
> 
> Aber eins kann ich sagen: Diesese Mini-Addon ist gerade perfekt. Ein großes Addon passt nicht und würde einige Schwierigkeiten bringen. (Was legendäre Waffen, Strahlen etc angeht)
> So ist es perfekt. Ein kleines Addon, noch dieses Jahr, ein großes später. Klingt perfekt. Ich freu mich! Hoffen wir nur, dass Turbine nichts unüberlegtes macht...



genauso ist es. Freue mich drauf und bin gespannt wie das alles so umgesetzt wird.


----------



## elisia (4. September 2009)

Also ich will ja jetzt nicht rechthaberich wirken ,aber das muss ich dochmal loswerden ,hatte ich doch recht damit und es war doch zu erwarten das das so kommt.Denke ende nächsten jahres dürfen wir mit rohan rechnen schätze da auch wieder auf herbst.


----------



## Tighval (5. September 2009)

Spittykovski schrieb:


> das isses! Das Böse in HdR ist einfach DAS BÖSE! du wirst da keine spannende Quests haben, kaum Storyline außer "Töte..." und "Zerstöre... alles Gute". Darauf lässt sich nunmal kein Spiel bauen (oder zumindest kein sonderlich gutes ^^). Was Vetaro mit Persönlichkeit meint, ist, dass es für DAS BÖSE sachen wie Housing, Zierwerk, sogar normales RPG kaum Sinn macht, da sozusagen jeder bei den BÖSEN eine Art Sklave des nächst oberen Bösen ist. Töte und Zerstöre! Gibt da keine Grauzone.
> Zudem ist das Ende der Bösen schon vorgezeichnet: Sie werden unter gehen. Keine Diskussion. Eine Fraktion die definitiv auf der verlierer Seite steht, egal wie sich die Spieler anstrengen.



Naja ganz so einfach kanst das nicht sagen...

Die Böse seite würde eine ganze Meneg hergeben für Quests, Story und co...

Das PRoblem ist lediglich:

Tolkien hat die Orks nie genauer beschrieben. Ihre Geschichte ist lediglich dass sie von Sauron beeinflusste Elben waren die zu den Orks wurden... Sie haben aber keine Hintergrundgeschichte, keine Kultur und das alles von Tolkien verpasst bekommen...

Hier hätte Turbine dann etwas komplett neu erfinden müssen (was sie sicher auch gerne getan hätten wie sie selbst in Interviews zugaben) aber es von der Tolkien-Gesellschaft nicht erlaubt bekamen.

Hätte der gute J.R.R. Tolkien die Orks nur ein bisschen mehr beschrieben, hätten wir nun 2 spielbare Fraktionen statt dem völlig unausgewogenen Monsterplay...


----------



## Kevvulk (5. September 2009)

Tighval schrieb:


> Naja ganz so einfach kanst das nicht sagen...
> 
> Die Böse seite würde eine ganze Meneg hergeben für Quests, Story und co...
> 
> ...




Ausserdem hätte Böse sein auch sein Reiz :X  

Mag nicht immer der Strahlende held sein der die prinzessin rettet...  mag auch einfach mal der handlanger eines Schurken sein und ein Dorf überfallen oder ähnliches. Bei SWG kann man auch das "böse" spielen, obwohl sie am ende in der story verlieren.

Aber wayne. In HDRO wird es keine böse Fraktion spielbar sein ausser im Monsterplay.


----------



## Tighval (5. September 2009)

elisia schrieb:


> Also ich will ja jetzt nicht rechthaberich wirken ,aber das muss ich dochmal loswerden ,hatte ich doch recht damit und es war doch zu erwarten das das so kommt.Denke ende nächsten jahres dürfen wir mit rohan rechnen schätze da auch wieder auf herbst.



Nicht Ende nächsten Jahres...

Denke logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Turbine bringt alle 3-4 Monate ein Buch heraus als Erweiterung...  So, nun kommt wohl im November der Contentpatch, bei dem in allen Info's (auch auf der offiziellen Seite des Patches) dabeisteht dass er mit Buch 9 den Abschluss von Epos 2 und den Epilog der Mienen von Moria beinhaltet...  

Moria wird also mit diesem Contentpatch vollständig abgeschlossen...

Gehst du nun 3-4 Monate weiter bedeutet das, dass im März-April das nächste Buch ansteht, welches dann Epos 3 Buch 1 wäre... Ein neuer Epos wird dann aber sicherlich in einem Addon stecken und nicht als Contentpatch beginnen...

Ich vermute mal, dass wir im November wenn der Patch da ist, auch schon die Info's zu Epos 3 bekommen und das werden dann wohl die Reiter von Rohan werden als Kaufaddon...


----------



## Vetaro (5. September 2009)

Man muss bedenken, dass Siege of Mirkwood (also Buch 9) eine Erweiterung ist, in der deutlich mehr Content enthalten sein wird als in einem normalen Buch. Rechne also vielleicht mal lieber Sechs, Acht Monate, anstatt den normalen drei vier pro contentpatch.


----------



## Tighval (5. September 2009)

Nö, warum auch?

Im November 2008 kam das Addon Die Minen von Moria...

Im März kam Buch 7... (3-4 Monate^^), Im Juli Buch 8 (wieder 3 Monate), Im November dann Buch 9 (wieder 3-4 Monate...)

Und das Addon war größer, als es der Contentpatch um den Düsterwald wird... Die 3-4 Monate werden wieder eingehalten, weil sich Turbine auch dadurch auszeichnet dass Lotro als einziges MMORPG am Markt wirklich so konstant durch Contentpatches erweitert wird. 

Rechne also wirklich mit März/April mit der nächsten Erweiterung und die wird, da ein neues Epos, mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit das Addon...


----------



## elisia (5. September 2009)

Das  sehe ich genauso wie Vetaro , ihr glaubt doch nicht das in 2-4 monaten rohan fertig ist.Wenn das was gescheites sein soll mit inhalt dann denke ich auch mal locker 8 monate und zwischendrinn würd ich mich endlich mal freuen wenn ein housing update oder sippen lvl update kommt.Was schon viel zu lange immer rausgeschoben wird.


----------



## Gromthar (5. September 2009)

elisia schrieb:


> Das  sehe ich genauso wie Vetaro , ihr glaubt doch nicht das in 2-4 monaten rohan fertig ist.Wenn das was gescheites sein soll mit inhalt dann denke ich auch mal locker 8 monate und zwischendrinn würd ich mich endlich mal freuen wenn ein housing update oder sippen lvl update kommt.Was schon viel zu lange immer rausgeschoben wird.


Zumal Turbine auch nicht immer nur "nach vorne" arbeitet, sondern ebenso alte Inhalte versucht zu verbessern und anzupassen. LotRO ist KEINE Contentschlacht. Hier geht es durchaus gemütlicher zu - und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Vetaro (5. September 2009)

Ich dachte auch nicht an den Zeitpunkt von "Addon -> Nächster Inhalt", sondern eher von "Vorheriger Inhalt -> Addon". Ich ging da halt irgendwie von der Entwicklungsdauer aus. Siege of Mirkwood wird halt wohl wie eine Art dicker dicker Contentpatch sein, der vielleicht (wie Halo ODST) einfach größer wurde als man zuerst geplant hatte.

 Aber wenn es danach weitergeht (und wenn wir nicht einfach Band 3, Kapitel 1 hingepappt bekommen, sondern wenn es wirklich _weitergeht_), dann muss ja wohl schon irgendwie was großes kommen, für das ich mehr als die normale contentpatch-Zeit einplanen würde.

Es kann aber natürlich sein, dass Turbine das so genial geplant haben, dass Rohan bereits weit fortgeschritten ist, und die es unerwartet schnell releasen können. Denn obwohl die Zeit zwischen neuen Büchern Seit buch 12 oder so länger geworden ist: Sie sind damit doch immer _ziemlich_ gut nachgekommen.


----------



## Lossehelin (5. September 2009)

Aber es steht doch schon fest, dass Buch 9 ein käuflich zu Erwerbendes AddOn wird.
Und nicht einfach neuer Content wie die ganzen Bücher.


----------



## Vetaro (5. September 2009)

Und ich hab doch gar nix anderes gesagt, und das bricht sich auch nicht mit meiner behauptung?


----------



## Lossehelin (5. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Und ich hab doch gar nix anderes gesagt, und das bricht sich auch nicht mit meiner behauptung?



Dann tut's mir leid.
Ich habs anders aufgefasst, wie du es meintest.
Also für mich haben sich alle unklarheiten erledigt.


----------



## Eraboy (5. September 2009)

Tighval schrieb:


> Nicht Ende nächsten Jahres...
> 
> Denke logisch
> 
> ...



Sind deine Quellen sicher? Ich bin mir da gar nicht mal so sicher. Mit MoM kam das damalige Buch 14 raus. Gleichzeitig war Epos 1 beendet und Epos 2 hat angefangen. Ich hoffe ja mal, dass es so ähnlich sein wird. Also, dass Epos 2 zuende ist mit Buch 9 und Epos 3 beginnt. Dieser wird dann einleiten zur Eroberung von Dol Guldur. Da das Add-On nicht so groß ist, denke ich mal wird es sich bei max 4 Kapiteln halte. Nach dem Add-On kommen dann noch 2-3 Patches (~B3B5,-B6,-B7) und Rohan wird erscheinen. Gleichzeitig ist Epos 3 zuende und 4 fängt an.

Das ist aber reine Spekulation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (5. September 2009)

Dass der Kampf um Dol Guldur ein eigenes Buch wäre, wäre nicht völlig auszuschließen. Allerdings: Es ist ein leitendes Motiv gewesen bisher. Ich könnte mir eher vorstellen, dass Buch 9 die Geschichte wirklich zuende erzählt (vielleicht so, wie Band1-Buch8 die Geschichte mit dem Herrn von Angmar zuende erzählte). Es wäre also irgendwie unpassend, wenn es jetzt mit Buch 9 _nicht_ zuende ginge, sondern einfach noch  ein paar Bücher reingepresst würden.

Und Dol Guldur wird ja definitiv als 12er-Raid ins Spiel eingebaut, so wie die Spalte oder DN. Und das wird wohl eher nicht im Rahmen der epischen Handlung geschehen, ist ja schließlich 'n Multiboss-Raid und so.

Und während nicht auszuschließen ist, dass Band 3 angefangen wird (Band 2 wurde ja mit der abreise der Gefährten aus Bruchtal auch schon früher begonnen, derartig könnte es dann auch bei Band 3 anfangen, ohne dass ein neues Spielgebiet nötig wäre), glaube ich nicht, dass irgendwas großes in der Hinsicht mit dem Addon eingefügt würde.


----------



## Tighval (6. September 2009)

Eraboy schrieb:


> Sind deine Quellen sicher? Ich bin mir da gar nicht mal so sicher. Mit MoM kam das damalige Buch 14 raus. Gleichzeitig war Epos 1 beendet und Epos 2 hat angefangen. Ich hoffe ja mal, dass es so ähnlich sein wird. Also, dass Epos 2 zuende ist mit Buch 9 und Epos 3 beginnt. Dieser wird dann einleiten zur Eroberung von Dol Guldur. Da das Add-On nicht so groß ist, denke ich mal wird es sich bei max 4 Kapiteln halte. Nach dem Add-On kommen dann noch 2-3 Patches (~B3B5,-B6,-B7) und Rohan wird erscheinen. Gleichzeitig ist Epos 3 zuende und 4 fängt an.
> 
> Das ist aber reine Spekulation
> 
> ...



Naja, in allen Info's und auch dem Video von der PAX heisst es: Die Belagerung des Düsterwaldes wird mit Buch 9 den Abschluss von Epos 2 und den Epilog der Mienen von Moria bringen...  

Und in dem Video von der PAX sagt Sapience dass Epos 3 Anfang 2010 dann kommen wird. Allerdings bezeichnet er Buch 9 schon als 2. Addon was ich vom Umfang her als ziemlich große Frechheit sehe, denn das is n Contentpatch und wenn das 30€ kosten soll (Standardpreis für die meisten Addons) dann is das echt dürftig...


----------



## elisia (6. September 2009)

Also da Turbine ja schon ne weile an dem addon , größeren content patch ,oder wie wir es nennen wollen arbeitet, bleibt doch erstmal abzuwarten ob und wie groß der düsterwald ist .Da ja auch der lvl cup auf 65 steigt, könnte ich mir vorstellen das der düsterwald ein recht großes gebiet ist.

Sollten dabei tatsächlich weitreichende änderungen im kampf system dabei sein, weiterentwickelbare npc armeen für den Krieg? dann hört sich das doch ganz gut an ,außer das keine neue klasse kommt wozu auch ?, könnte düsterwald von der größe an moria herankommen. Immerhin gilt es 5 lvl zu machen ,und der raid auf dol guldur hört sich schonmal vielversprechend an. Da meine Elbin aus düsterwald kommt, freue ich mich jedenfalls sehr darauf.Und mal ehrlich ich hab ein life time abo, und zahle keine anderen spiel gebühren, mein life time hab ich längst bezahlt wenn ich die monate rechne ,da finde ich es ok wenn Turbine sagt hört zu wir haben das und das gemacht es ist viel größer ausgefallen als ein buch wir haben viel verbessert und es wird 30 euro kosten.

Ist doch ok.


----------



## Vetaro (6. September 2009)

Jeffrey Steefel zeigt in einem Tentonhammer-Video einiges vom Düsterwald, von Dol Guldur, Skirmishes, und erklärt auch die anderen Neuerungen. 

Zur verbesserung des Kampfsystems: "Das Wichtigste: Auto-Angriffe können jetzt von deinen Angriffen unterbrochen werden. Praktisch sofort. Also, dieses Breiige Gefühl, das man bisher immer hatte ist jetzt weg.
 Skills aneinanderreihen geht immernoch. D.h. kein gravierender unterschied für die weichei-Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch in dem Video: Bree im Winter.
PS: Das Video endet nach etwa 10 Minuten, ab Minute 38 folgt aber Hidden Content.


Tighval, übrigens: Du hast etwas gemacht, was ich "vorauseilendes Meckern" nenne: Keine Ahnung haben, aber schonmal sagen, dass man es scheisse finden würde, wenn es so käme, wie man als keineahnunghaber glaubt.

Die Erweiterung wird 20 $ kosten. Das sind fast auf den Cent genau 14 &#8364;. Das ist _ein halbes_ Addon.

Und mal abgesehen davon: Ich finde nicht, dass 5 Level, 3 Dungeons, ein Raid-Dungeon und 9 Skirmishes, über die ganze Spielwelt verteilt, dem Umfang eines Contentpatches gerecht werden.


----------



## Odilion (6. September 2009)

was mir noch einfällt...
mit dem "halben" addon wird man ja 5 stufen levelanstieg auf 65 haben.

wenn dann irgendwann mal rohan kommen sollte, wie viel levelanstieg wird man dann haben?
nochmal 5 und dann auf 70?
oder 10 und dann auf 75?
oder 15 und dann auf 80?

für 5 würde sprechen, dass es ein nicht ganz so großer schritt ist und vielleicht die neue linie.
für 10 würde eigtl sprechen, dass es bisher normal war, aber 75 klingt so... seltsam.
und 15 wäre zwar ein großer schritt, aber in rohan haben die gefährten ja auch einen großen schritt gemacht...


----------



## SARodiRIEL (6. September 2009)

Super Video von tentonhammer, bin jetzt vollens überzeugt das das Ding rocken wird!


----------



## lausebengel08 (6. September 2009)

naja die map ist ja schon schön groß 

ich hätte gern so in padelbott wie man im video sieht ich mag da alleine rüber setzen und nicht einfach nur per ladebildschirm


----------



## Vetaro (6. September 2009)

Geh mal nach Evendim, nach Tinnundir. Leider wohl keine chance ^^


----------



## Spittykovski (6. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Geh mal nach Evendim, nach Tinnundir.



da wird er aber auch nur per ladebldschirm versetzt (- oder verstehe ich deinen post verkehrt? <-- schon gut ^^)


----------



## SARodiRIEL (6. September 2009)

Selber paddeln wäre natürlich super ^^ mir würde sogar schon eine "animierte" überfahrt reichen. Dauert dann zwar länger als der übliche kurze Ladebalken, aber wäre auf jedenfall atmosphärischer.


----------



## Chris- (6. September 2009)

Hm,

ich habe bis Seite 3 alles mitverfolgt, dann aufgehört. Heute ab Seite 5 oder 6 mal kurz reingelesen und gesehen: Ok, die streiten sich wieder.

Meine Frage ist nun: Wurde jetzt ein ADDON im Sinne von Addon wie MoM auf der PAX angekündigt? Wird mir aus diesem buffed.de Bericht auf der Mainpage nicht wirklich klar.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Vetaro (6. September 2009)

http://vetaro.wordpress.com/2009/09/04/hdr...ge-of-mirkwood/

Sowie: http://vetaro.wordpress.com/2009/09/05/hdr...rds-erst-jetzt/

Und dieser Beitrag noch auf dieser Seite: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=2066033


----------



## DarkWutz (6. September 2009)

Es wurde ja angekündigt das man mit dem Conten Patch mehrere Reittiere besitzen kann.Wenn man das weiße Pferd nun am Ende von B1B15 bekommt,wird im Moment das normale durch dieses ersetzt.
Alle die B1B15 erst nach dem Patch beenden,haben aber nun zwei Pferde,weil das normale doch nichtmehr ersetzt wird.
Ist das so richtig oder wird auch nach dem Patch das Pferd ersetzt bzw bekommt man sein altes vll sogar zurück?

MfG Darkwutz


----------



## elisia (6. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ich würd das video ja gern mal am stück sehen und nicht mit alle 3 sec ladezeit seufz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich freu mich drauf es sollen auch emotes für pferde dabei sein und teilbare taschen wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## OldboyX (6. September 2009)

Das mit den Pferden wird genauso werden wie in WoW, oder wenn man WoW nicht kennt, dann genauso wie das mit den Schlüsseln.

Man hat das Item, macht darauf einmalig Rechtsklick und bekommt dadurch DIESES Pferd als permanente Fertigkeit. Damit kann man beliebig viele Reittiere besitzen ohne das Inventar zuzumüllen und hat sie auch immer "dabei".

Es ist auf jeden Fall die komfortabelste Lösung sobald es mehrere Reittiere gibt und sie hat sich bei WoW, AoC usw. einfach durchgesetzt.


Um auf die Frage einzugehen welches Pferd man als Fertigkeit haben wird: Nur jene, von denen man auch das Item besitzt und "erlernen" kann. Auch bei B1B15 wird man nach wie vor wohl das Item bekommen und dieses durch Rechtsklick zu seinen Fertigkeiten hinzufügen. Insofern haben diejenigen die damals das normale Pferd "ersetzt" bekamen einfach Pech gehabt und haben ein Pferd weniger (was sie ja auch jetzt schon haben).


----------



## DarkWutz (6. September 2009)

Naja,dann lass ich mir mit den letzten zwei Kapiteln Zeit.So hab ich wenigstens zwei Pferde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DawnD (7. September 2009)

Moin,

habe nun diese Thread und auch die officiellen sehr lange verfolgt, ich finde hier laufen viele rum wie wilde Hühner(vor allem im Offi. Forum)

Rohan wird, wenn es denn kommt, bestimmt erst nächstes Jahr im november kommen, wenn nicht sogar noch Später.

Warum sich das für mich so aufdrängt?

Nun als Grundlage des Spiels hat Turbine die rechte an Herr der Ringe UND dem kleinem Hobbit.

Wir gehen nun zum Düsterwald und werden dort sicher auch noch das ein oder andere über die Gemeinschaft des kleinen Hobbits erfahren, hier ist einfach noch eine Menge Potentzial was man in eine Epische geschichte pressen kann.

Als nächstes Update vermute ich die gegend wo Beorn Wohnt, als genau das Gebiet welches das Nebelgebierge mit dem Düsterwald verbindet, hier gibt es auch einen Pass!

Dann werden wir uns wohl im Sommer auf den Weg zum Einsamen berg machen. Unterwegs gibt es noch die Ruf Fraktion der Greifen, welche sich als Schnelle Reise Route anbieten(Bei genügend Ruf), denn die Welt Mittelerdes wird etwas zu Groß um an den Herkömmlichen Reiserouten festzuhalten. Wir werden Diese aber bestimmt nicht Steuern können, aber Sie bringen uns sicherlich an entfernte gebiete.

Der Einsame Berg wird sicherlich ein tolles Szenario, welches auch für eine 2te PVMP Zone in der vergangenheit herhalten könnte.

Über die Epischen Bücher erfahren wir bestimmt wie Bard den Ollen Smoug erledigt hat oder wir werden einen SZ gegen seinen Geist bekommen.

Dann dürften wir vom Gebiet und der Story her an Rohan angrenzen, wo wir bestimmt endlose Weiten sehen werden und die fraktion der Greifen sicherlich auch noch Quests für uns haben werden. Denke hier kommt eine Levelcap erhöhung von 5-10 Level. Der berittene Kampf kommt sicherlich auch, denn was mit Düsterwald kommt in bezug auf die Pferde ist sicherlich nur ein Probieren wie man den Berittenen Kampf Integrieren kann.

Alles reine Spekulation meiner Seits


DawnD


----------



## Norei (7. September 2009)

Tighval schrieb:


> Und in dem Video von der PAX sagt Sapience dass Epos 3 Anfang 2010 dann kommen wird. Allerdings bezeichnet er Buch 9 schon als 2. Addon was ich vom Umfang her als ziemlich große Frechheit sehe, denn das is n Contentpatch und wenn das 30€ kosten soll (Standardpreis für die meisten Addons) dann is das echt dürftig...


Das ist mehr als ein Contentpatch. Das ist Forochel PLUS die Skirmishes PLUS 4 Inis und ein Raid PLUS 5 Stufen inkl. neuer Skills PLUS eine vierte Rune in den Legacys, die nur gecraftet werden kann PLUS Kleinigkeiten wie die Umstellung des Pferdesystems, die Überarbeitung der Einsamen Lande etc. Außerdem kostet es in den USA 20$ Basispreis und es wird über Rabatte für Vorbesteller spekuliert. Also wird es auch in Europa nicht mehr als 20,-€ kosten.

Zu den Büchern: Buch 9  ist das LÄNGSTE aller bisherigen Bücher, also mehr als 14 Kapitel/Quests. Darin sind Skirmishes, Instanzen, Monsterjagd und Überraschungen enthalten. Dann kommt der Epilog, der vermutlich aus viel Gelaufe und Gerede besteht und die losen Enden zusammenführt.
Band 3 soll im Frühjahr kommen. Daher würde ich tippen, dass mit kostenlosen Büchern der Weg bis nach Rohan verfolgt wird und dann als nächster Band die Reiter von Rohan (jetzt endlich) kommt.


----------



## Vetaro (7. September 2009)

DawnD schrieb:


> ich finde hier laufen viele rum wie wilde Hühner(vor allem im Offi. Forum)
> 
> Wir gehen nun zum Düsterwald und werden dort sicher auch noch das ein oder andere über die Gemeinschaft des kleinen Hobbits erfahren, hier ist einfach noch eine Menge Potentzial was man in eine Epische geschichte pressen kann.
> 
> ...




Zuerst dachte ich mir: Hey, da hat einer genauso gut aufgepasst wie ich.

Im von mir oben verlinkten Video sagt der Herr Stiefel nämlich etwa "und dann haben wir da den nördlichen mirkwood, wozu ja praktischerweise _in Naher Zukunft auch filmisches Material kommt_, womit wir uns super beschäftigen können..." 

 Es ist ein bisschen wie wenn der Geschichtslehrer vor der Klausur sagt "Und _Julius Cäsar war ja auch eine bedeutende historische Persönlichkeit_, mit der man sich durchaus mal beschäftigen kann!" - Ein riesiger Zaunpfahl, der auf die Hobbit-Filme deutet, und damit darauf, dass sie sich mit dem "Hobbit" befassen wollen.

Dann wurde ich etwas verwirrt. Ich gebe zu, ich bin mit dem ganzen Thema nicht so firm. Ich gebe auch nur wieder, was ich gelernt habe. Aber: Reden wir von den großen Adlern? Sind das nicht Maiar, so wie Gandalf oder Saruman? - _Kommen die nicht nur an absolut entscheidenden Punkten der riesen-Handlung vor_? Haben wir nicht schon so oft diskutiert, was für ein grässlicher Lore-Bruch es wäre, wenn die jetzt als massentransportmittel aufkämen?
 Auch ich spekuliere hier nur und weiß nichts genaues - aber mir persönlich kommt die Beleg-Lage dagegen deutlich stärker vor als die _dafür_. Gibt es irgendetwas, was logisch dafür spricht, ausser "es wäre geil"? Irgendwas aus dem hintergrund, was die idee nahe legt? Wie viele von den Dingern soll's denn geben?
 Unter anderem auch, weil die Vögel ja gar nicht _nötig_ wären - Stallmeister gibt es ja schon.


Und jetzt kommen wir zum rötlichen Teil: Das sind ja wohl Fieberträume. Einen SZ gegen den Geist von Smaug. Eine Geschichte über Bard, na gut (Sessionplay eines kleinen, beteiligten Charakter z.B.?) - aber Smaugs Geist.... die Idee erscheint irgendwie so ernst wie Cannibal Nazi Zombies.


----------



## DawnD (7. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Zuerst dachte ich mir: Hey, da hat einer genauso gut aufgepasst wie ich.
> 
> Im von mir oben verlinkten Video sagt der Herr Stiefel nämlich etwa "und dann haben wir da den nördlichen mirkwood, wozu ja praktischerweise _in Naher Zukunft auch filmisches Material kommt_, womit wir uns super beschäftigen können..."
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt Vetaro, reine Spekulation mit dem SZ und der geschichte mit Bard. Eine reine NICE TO HAVE situation von mir aus der Geschichte Begründet und weitergesponnen. Der Drache ist etwas abwegig, gebe ich zu, aber ein Session Play um zu erklären warum die Jäger einen Schuss haben der BARD heisst fände ich sehr gut.

Thema Greifen:

Ja so wie ich es in den Büchern verstanden habe gibt es mehr als nur ein Paar, zumindest im Hobbit. Gwaihir ist ja nunmal der Herr und auch ein Maiar, die anderen wurden nicht als Maiar genannt, zumindest habe ich es nicht so verstanden. 
Ich denke hier aber nicht als FlugMounts oder so, sondern eher an eine Lösung wie mit den Booten.

Aber finde es schonmal sehr nett, dass wir ähnlich das Kommentar von Steffel verstanden haben :-)

DawnD


----------



## Lossehelin (7. September 2009)

So viel ich weis werden Spieler nicht fliegen können.
Begründet wurde es mal mit "nur Gandalf konnte fliegen und so soll es auch bleiben"
Fände ich auch schön zumal man dan schneller voran kommt aber i-wie sieht man sehr wenig von der Landschaft udn würde ohne Probleme von A nach B kommen ohne gegen die Horden Saurons ankämpfen zu müssen.

Aber zum Thema Mounts. 
Mir würde gefallen wenn der SPieler einen Gefährten mit auf sein z.B. Pferd nehmen könnte.


----------



## DawnD (7. September 2009)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> So viel ich weis werden Spieler nicht fliegen können.
> Begründet wurde es mal mit "nur Gandalf konnte fliegen und so soll es auch bleiben"



Ist Faktisch Falsch.

Im Hobbit ist die Gemeinschaft(u.a. Bilbo, Thorin, Gloin und Oin) auch geflogen nachdem Sie eine Unterredung mit Gwaihir hatten.

Die Lizenz vom kleinem Hobbit liegt bei Turbine und wurde auch mit dem Bilwissdorf(expliziet Gollums Höhle) schon sehr deutlich umgesetzt.

DawnD


----------



## Lossehelin (7. September 2009)

DawnD schrieb:


> Ist Faktisch Falsch.
> 
> Im Hobbit ist die Gemeinschaft(u.a. Bilbo, Thorin, Gloin und Oin) auch geflogen nachdem Sie eine Unterredung mit Gwaihir hatten.
> 
> ...


Wenn du die Geschichte meinst, wo sie auf den Bäumen saßen ist des auch falsch.
Die Zwerge "flogen" zwar, aber nur im dem Sinne sie wurden in der Luft transportiert. 
Sie wurden nur gegriffen, aber saßen NICHT auf dem Rücken.


----------



## Norei (8. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Im von mir oben verlinkten Video sagt der Herr Stiefel nämlich etwa "und dann haben wir da den nördlichen mirkwood, wozu ja praktischerweise _in Naher Zukunft auch filmisches Material kommt_, womit wir uns super beschäftigen können..."


Nur, dass die nahe Zukunft wohl nicht vor 2011 ist. Das wäre etwas spät für das nächste große Addon. Ich erwarte aber ein Addon zum Film.


----------



## Vetaro (8. September 2009)

Ich nicht.


----------



## DawnD (8. September 2009)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Wenn du die Geschichte meinst, wo sie auf den Bäumen saßen ist des auch falsch.
> Die Zwerge "flogen" zwar, aber nur im dem Sinne sie wurden in der Luft transportiert.
> Sie wurden nur gegriffen, aber saßen NICHT auf dem Rücken.



Naja Fliegen ist es so oder so. Aber genau das meinte ich. Transport der Charrs :-)

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe will ich ja kein Flugmount sondern nur eine neue Transport möglichkeit, und genau das wäre es.
Die Boote in Evendim und auch die in Lothlorien transportieren ja auch nur :-)

DawnD


----------



## DawnD (8. September 2009)

Norei schrieb:


> Nur, dass die nahe Zukunft wohl nicht vor 2011 ist. Das wäre etwas spät für das nächste große Addon. Ich erwarte aber ein Addon zum Film.



Ich auch nicht.

Grund:

Buchlizenz und keine verbindung zu den Filmen, daher auch keinerlei Verbindung zu den Filmstarts oder ähnliches.

DawnD


----------



## Norei (8. September 2009)

DawnD schrieb:


> Buchlizenz und keine verbindung zu den Filmen, daher auch keinerlei Verbindung zu den Filmstarts oder ähnliches.


Man muss ja nicht mit dem Film werben. Aber wenn das Addon: HdRO - Der kleine Hobbit heißt und das Addon zum Buch ist, kann ja keiner etwas dagegen sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (8. September 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> HdRO wird von der Tolkien-Gesellschaft geprüft. Praktisch alles was ins spiel reinkommt, muss von denen abgenickt werden.


Die Tolkien-Gesellschaft hat da überhaupt nichts zu melden. Rechteinhaber von "Der kleine Hobbit" und "Der Herr der Ringe" ist Tolkien-Enterprises, und die wiederum ist im Eigentum der Saul Zaentz Company, die vor allem im Filmgeschäft tätig ist und einige großartige Filme bzw. Kassenschlager herausbrachte (zb. "Amadeus", "Einer flog übers Kuckucksnest", "Der englische Patient", "Goyas Ghost").  Für die ist die Vermarktung von Tolkins Werke einfach ein Geschäft, nicht (viel) mehr, nicht (viel) weniger. Da würde ich mir, was die enge Bindung an die Tolkien-Lore betrifft, nicht allzu viel erwarten. Sonst hätten sie zb. auch die Runenbewahrer untersagen müssen, die de facto Magier sind, und als solche Fremdkörper in der Tolkienschen Welt des "Herrn der Ringe", dem Ende des Dritten Zeitalters.


----------

